# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χάνω το στήριγμα μου

## sabb

Είναι απίστευτο πως μέσα σε 10 μέρες μπορεί να γυρίσει ο κόσμος ανάποδα.... 

Η γυναίκα μου προσβλήθηκε την Πέμπτη πριν το Πάσχα από ιογενή λοίμωξη του μυοκαρδίου, και σήμερα είναι διασωλημένη στην εντατική μονάδα στεφανιαίας και ζει μόνο με μηχανική υποστήριξη, αφού η επιπλοκή ήταν ραγδαία παρότι η πάθηση της διαγνώσθηκε έγκαιρα κι αντιμετωπίστηκε σχετικά γρήγορα με την κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, στην οποία όμως δεν μπόρεσε ο οργανισμός της δυστυχώς να ανταποκριθεί. Η δυσμενής αυτή πορεία της μυοκαρδίτιδας είναι αρκετά σπάνια, οι γιατροί μιλάνε για 1 στο 1000000 να υπάρξει τέτοια εξέλιξη και αυτή συμβαίνει στον άνθρωπο μου...
Χτες μου είπαν πως η κατάσταση της, ένας οργανισμός καταπονημένος και ευάλωτος πια σε απανωτές λοιμώξεις , δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για ελπίδες και θεωρείται μη αναστρέψιμη. Ο καθηγητής της καρδιολογικής κλινικής που νοσηλεύεται μου είπε ορθά κοφτά, πως είναι ζήτημα το πολύ 48 ωρών η γυναίκα μου, ο άνθρωπος μου, να καταλήξει....

Δεν κοιμάμαι αυτές τις μέρες. Προσπαθώ να διαχειριστώ την καινούρια κατάσταση. 
Κλαίω τώρα για να μπορώ αύριο να αντιμετωπίσω με ψυχραιμία την ζωή χωρίς τον άνθρωπο μου που την οργάνωνε - τι θα φάνε τα παιδιά, πότε θα φάνε, τι ρούχα θα φορέσουν στο σχολείο, να μιλήσει με τους καθηγητές και την δασκάλα για την πορεία τους, να μην ξεχάσω να πληρώσω τη ΔΕΗ και τα κοινόχρηστα, της άρεζε να ετοιμάζει πάντα shopping list για το σούπερ μάρκετ που ποτέ δεν τηρούσε με ευλάβεια, κρατούσε πάντα στην άκρη κάτι τις για τις δύσκολες ώρες, καταναλωτική και οικονόμα συνάμα, απορούσα πάντα πως όταν χρειαζόμασταν έξτρα χρήματα είχε την "καβαντζούλα" της όπως την έλεγε και σαν ταχυδακτυλουργός έβγαζε από το μαγικό της "καπέλο" όσα χρειαζόμασταν για να ανταπεξέλθουμε στα απρόβλεπτα έξοδα...

Είναι απίστευτο πως ένας τόσο ζωντανός άνθρωπος χωρίς το παραμικρό ιστορικό πάθησης, χάνεται νικημένος από κάτι που μετριέται σε νανόμετρα....

Στα 47 της χρόνια φεύγει νωρίς, χωρίς να χαρεί όσο έπρεπε τα παιδιά της, με σχέδια για το μέλλον στα χαρτιά, σχέδια που θα μείνουν ανεκπλήρωτα πια...
Την κακίζω γιατί μου υποσχέθηκε πως θα γεράσουμε μαζί, και δεν την κρατάει την υπόσχεση της ...

Δεν κάνει έτσι ο κόσμος καρδιά μου, είναι άδικο και το ξέρεις....

Τι θα πω στο μικρό μας ? Πως μπορώ να του πω πως η μανούλα δεν είναι πια μαζί μας ? Πως μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την απώλεια χωρίς να τραυματίσω την παιδική του ψυχούλα ? Κάποιοι μου λένε να του μιλήσω από τώρα...Άλλοι μου λένε να μην είναι εδώ όταν θα γίνεται η τελετή του αποχωρισμού. Να του πω πως η μαμά πήγε ένα ταξίδι μεγάλο και πως δεν θα γυρίσει. Να μην βιώσει το κλάμα και την συναισθηματική φόρτιση των στιγμών. Είναι 9 χρονών παιδί και υπεραγαπά τη μανούλα του. Πως μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ αυτό ?
Η κόρη μου είναι έφηβη και ξέρει πως η μητέρα της παλεύει για τη ζωή της. Δεν της έχω πει πως δεν υπάρχουν πια ελπίδες, πως περιμένω από στιγμή σε στιγμή τηλέφωνο - το καταραμένο τηλεφώνημα που θα μου αναγγέλλει αυτό που δεν θέλει ν' ακούσει άνθρωπος στο κόσμο. Αλλά πιστεύω πως έτσι ή αλλιώς θα μπορέσει να διαχειριστεί την απώλεια.

Με το μικρό μου όμως ? Τι μπορώ να κάνω ?

----------


## Remedy

πωπω σαββα, τι λες?
τι ειναι αυτο που σε βρηκε?
πραγματικα, δεν εχω λογια για το χτυπημα αυτο, μετα απο την ταλαιπωρια που περνας ολον αυτον τον καιρο και μαθαινουμε απο τις εκμυστηρευσεις σου.
αυτο που μου περναει απ το μυαλο , ειναι οτι δεν εγινε ακομα!
φυσικα υπαρχει η λογικη μας, αλλα για οσο κραταει ακομα η τραγικη αυτη αναμονη σου, ας ευχηθουμε ολοι για ενα θαυμα...
να εκαναν λαθος οι γιατροι και να αναστραφει η κατασταση, εστω αυτη την τελευταια στιγμη.
στο ευχομαι σαββα, με ολη μου την ψυχη!

----------


## sabb

> πωπω σαββα, τι λες?
> τι ειναι αυτο που σε βρηκε?
> πραγματικα, δεν εχω λογια για το χτυπημα αυτο, μετα απο την ταλαιπωρια που περνας ολον αυτον τον καιρο και μαθαινουμε απο τις εκμυστηρευσεις σου.
> αυτο που μου περναει απ το μυαλο , ειναι οτι δεν εγινε ακομα!
> φυσικα υπαρχει η λογικη μας, αλλα για οσο κραταει ακομα η τραγικη αυτη αναμονη σου, ας ευχηθουμε ολοι για ενα θαυμα...
> να εκαναν λαθος οι γιατροι και να αναστραφει η κατασταση, εστω αυτη την τελευταια στιγμη.
> στο ευχομαι σαββα, με ολη μου την ψυχη!


Σ' ευχαριστώ Ρεμ...
Ναι, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία και κάθε λεπτό που περνάει και είναι ακόμη ζωντανή, σκέφτομαι από μέσα μου "ε ρε να δώσει μια η καρδιά της ανάποδες στροφές και να ξαναπάρει μπρος" και να καταπιούν οι γιατροί τ' ακουστικά τους...
Αλλά ξέρεις πως δεν πιστεύω σε θαύματα....

----------


## iberis

sabb λυπάμαι πολύ γι' αυτήν την εξέλιξη... :Frown:  είναι απίστευτο πραγματικά πώς μπορούν να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Πολλές φορές θεωρούμε την υγεία μας δεδομένη. Πολύ νέος άνθρωπος για να χάσει τη ζωή της, δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Από την φύση μου είμαι πάντα αισιόδοξη και εύχομαι πραγματικά να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος, να καταφέρει να αντέξει ο οργανισμός της και να επανέλθει ... μιλάς όμως για μια κατάσταση μη αναστρέψιμη. Κουράγιο γι' αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές. 
Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη σου να φανείς ψύχραιμος για χάρη των παιδιών που βρίσκονται σε ευαίσθητες ηλικίες. Ο μικρός σου είναι σε μία ηλικία που μπορεί να αντιληφθεί πλήρως τι έχει συμβεί και θα τον επηρεάσει η απώλεια. Η κόρη σου βρίσκεται επίσης στην δύσκολη ηλικία της εφηβείας και θα χρειαστεί κι εκείνη στήριξη. Δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκεσαι σε κατάσταση που να μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον παιδοψυχολόγο. Έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και βρήκα δύο γραμμές που παρέχουν εκτός των άλλων και συμβουλευτική στήριξη σε γονείς για θέματα που αφορούν τα παιδιά τους : 1056 (χαμόγελο του παιδιού- λειτουργεί 24 ώρες και 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα) και 801 801 1177 (από Δευτέρα μέχρι και Παρασκευή από τις 9:30 το πρωί έως τις 8:30 το βράδυ).
Καλή δύναμη

----------


## Remedy

θαυματα γινονται σαββα!
δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι θεικη η προελευση τους η οχι.
σημασια ειναι οτι γινονται για ολους τους ανθρωπους!
μπορει να γινονται για διαφορους λογους που δεν εχουν γινει γνωστοι ακομα. μπορει το περιβοητο ανεκμεταλλευτο 90% του εγκεφαλου.
στην περιπτωση της γυναικας σου, μπορει η δικια της επιθυμια για ζωη που ελπιζω να ειναι ψηλα, να ευχεται να ζησει για να δει τα παιδια σας να μεγαλωνουν και γι αοποιοδηποτε αλλο προσωπικο της λογο.
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τα επηρρεαζει η επιθυμια μας να γινουν, αλλα δεν εχει καμια σημασια αν αυτο ισχυει η οχι.
σημασια εχει οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ!

----------


## gus1973

Κουράγιο Σάββα…
Συγκέντρωσε τις δυνάμεις σου, επικεντρώσου στο «τώρα»… 
Μην ξεχνάς ότι η αγαπημένη σου σύντροφος είναι ακόμη στη ζωή και όσο συμβαίνει αυτό υπάρχει ελπίδα… 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι δύσκολο, αλλά προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι τι πρόκειται να συμβεί στο μέλλον και πως θα το αντιμετωπίσεις… ανάλογα με τις εξελίξεις θα πράξεις…και από την παρουσία σου και τα γραφόμενα σου σε αυτό το χώρο, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάνεις όσα χρειάζονται τόσο για σένα όσο και για την οικογένεια σου… 
Κουράγιο και δύναμη!

----------


## RainAndWind

Όχι ρε γμτ. Δεν έχω λόγια ρε σαμπ! Ειλικρινά. Τι να σου πω τώρα γμτ μου. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως η ίδια η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη και πως όσο εύκολα και στιγμιαία μπορεί να ανατραπεί από ένα γεγονός που φαίνεται να μην αφήνει ελπίδες για κάτι διαφορετικό, πως το τέλος είναι μοιραίο, έτσι μπορεί και στην επόμενη γωνιά να περιμένει το θετικά αναπάντεχο. Δε θέλω να μιλήσω άλλο, έχω σοκαριστεί. Έχεις την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση, τη σκέψη, τις ελπίδες μου και ό,τι θες είμαι εδώ. Μίλα αγόρι μου, να μας μιλάς.
Ας μην πούμε για το αύριο ακόμη, ας το περιμένουμε κρατώντας έναν μυστικό τόπο μέσα μας όπου μία φλογίτσα μπορεί να αναζωπυρωθεί και να ζεστάνει ξανά την καρδούλα της γυναίκας σου. Σε φιλώ Σάββα. Και με τη σκέψη μόνο αγκαλιάζω εσένα και την οικογένειά σου. Ας είναι αυτή μία καλή μέρα για σας, ας είναι.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

κουραγια Σαββα ...θεε μου δεν εχω λογια...θαυματα γινονται Σαββα μου,ακομα κι αν αυτο σημαινει δυναμη να ανταπεξερθεις σε κατι συνταρακτικο και τραγικο..
Σε αγκαλιαζω...μακαρι να μπορουσα να παρω λιγο πονο...να δωσω λιγη δυναμη...

----------


## γιώτα2

Σαββα ευχομαι ολοψυχα να γινει το θαυμα και ολο αυτο να θυμιζει εναν κακο ονειρο.κουραγιο πρεπει να φανεις δυνατος για τα παιδακια σου.
ολοι σου στελνουμε την πιο θετικη μας ενεργεια.

----------


## Empneustns

περασε οσο περισσοτερο χρονο μπορεις μαζι της Σαββα,ελπιζω να γινει κατι καλο και να αναρρωσει,ποτε δεν ξερεις...
δωστης αυτο που ξερεις πως μπορεις να δωσεις,αγαπη,να την νοιωσει εντονα...
ελπιζω τα πραγματα να παν καλυτερα...πραγματικα το ελπιζω

----------


## Boltseed

Κουραγιο saab... πραγματικα... μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα...  :Frown: 


Παντως μην ανησυχεις τοσο για τα παιδια. Αυτα καταλαβαινουν ισως πολλα παραπανω πραγματα απο οτι οι μεγαλοι ,γενικα μην υποτιμας την κριση τους. Υπαρχουν στιγμες στην ζωη μας που μπορει να μας σοκαρουν και μετα να μας αφησουν ρεκους, υπαρχουν ομως και η περιπτωση να μας σοκαρουν και μετα να αναπτυξουμε μηχανισμους και να βγουμε πιο δυνατοι. Φροντισε να γινει το δευτερο... οτι μα οτι και να γινει..

----------


## sabb

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα θερμά σας λόγια και την συμπαράσταση σας. Την έχω τόσο ανάγκη να βρω εκείνη την δύναμη που χρειάζομαι να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση. Όλοι μου λένε να σταθώ βράχος...
Έχω κι εγώ καρδιά γμτ μου, πόσο να πνίγω τον πόνο μου και να κάνω τον δυνατό και αλώβητο από ένα τέτοιο χτύπημα...

Μόλις γύρισα από το νοσοκομείο. Οι πιθανότητες επιβίωσης είναι πλέον μηδενικές, το μηχάνημα υποστήριξης απλά κρατά την γυναίκα μου στη ζωή, τα ζωτικά όργανα σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να νεκρώνονται. Φυσικά είναι σε καταστολή και ο γιατρός της μου είπε πως δυστυχώς τώρα πια είναι ζήτημα ωρών να επέλθει το μοιραίο. 
Έχω περίπου μισή ώρα να θρηνώ - τόσο όσο διαρκεί η απόσταση από το νοσοκομείο στο σπίτι μου - κλαίω σαν μικρό παιδί μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο που την χάνω έτσι, αμαχητί, χωρίς να μπορώ να πολυκαταλάβω ακόμη πως και τι...
Και παράλληλα να σκέφτομαι τα πρακτικά θέματα...
Πήγα σπίτι και λέω στον μικρό μου : " Λοιπόν μεγάλε η τύχη σου είναι απίστευτη..Τώρα που ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο , η μαμά επειδή ξέρει τι τσαπατσούλης είναι ο μπαμπάς κι επειδή πρέπει να μείνει κι άλλες μέρες στο νοσοκομείο, μου είπε να σε πάω να μείνεις για λίγες μέρες στο φίλο σου τον Ηλία...Εκτός αν δεν θέλεις.."
Τα ματάκια του άστραψαν, τι το καλύτερο να μείνει με τον πιο αγαπημένο του φίλο για λίγες μέρες...Μ'αγκάλιασε και μου είπε να δώσω ένα φιλάκι στη μανούλα για το δώρο που του κάνει....
Πόσο ν'αντέξω και να μην τον αγκαλιάσω , να υποκριθώ τον άνετο, πως δεν τρέχει τίποτε.

Κι όμως άντεξα... Έμαθα να είμαι ψύχραιμος πια μπροστά στα παιδιά ....

Προσαρμόζομαι ? Από τώρα ? 

Κι αν θέλω να κλάψω, προφασίζομαι πως πάω να πάρω εφημερίδα , γάλα ή μικροπράγματα και γυρνάω σαν την άδικη κατάρα στους δρόμους, αδιάφορος για το τι θα πει ο κόσμος που ένας μαντράχαλος κοντά στα δυο μέτρα γυρνάει κλαίγοντας στους δρόμους μέχρι να βγει από μέσα μου όλη εκείνη φόρτιση, η οργή που κάθονται σαν πέτρα πάνω στο στήθος μου.

Και ξαναγυρνάω να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη...

Δύσκολο ρόλο μου ανάθεσες να παίξω ψυχή μου και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να τα βγάλω πέρα...

----------


## streidi

Αχ ρε Σάββα... Απίστευτο... Είναι τόσο κρίμα.. και τόσο ξαφνικό... και τόσο δύσκολο... Μακάρι να γίνει ένα θαύμα, μακάρι... Όμως καλά κάνεις και προετοιμάζεις τον εαυτό σου για το χειρότερο... αλλά είναι τόσο δύσκολο... Γέμισα το κείμενο αποσιωπητικά γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να σου γράψω, μακάρι να μπορούσαμε κάπως να σε βοηθήσουμε να το σηκώσεις όλο αυτό..

Όσο για το μικρό, προετοίμασέ τον, είναι τόσο τόσο δύσκολο το ξαφνικό. Πες του ότι η μαμά είναι πολύ άρρωστη, ότι μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρει. Καλύτερα να του έρθει σιγά σιγά όσο είναι δυνατόν. Και καλύτερα να το ζήσει, και να είναι μπροστά όταν, αν χρειαστεί να την αποχαιρετήσει, βοηθάει να το βιώσει. (αυτά από προσωπική μου παρόμοια εμπειρία). Το παιδί θα ψάχνει από σενα να δει πώς να αντιδράσει, τι ''επιτρέπεται'' να κάνει, δεν είναι κακό να σε δει πολύ λυπημένο ή να κλαις γιατί έτσι θα ξέρει ότι δεν πειράζει να ξεσπασει και εκείνο και είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό. 
Εύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα, μακάρι...

----------


## katerinaki

Sab τωρα διαβασα αυτο σου συμβαινει κ κλαιω μαζι σου. Δεν μπορω να σταματησω τα δακρυα, πολυ μεγαλος πονος, αγριος, απροσμενος.....
Εισαι παρα πολυ δυνατος, σε παρακαλω να αντεξεις με την λογικη σου κ να κρατηθεις απο εκει , εχεις χρεος να το κανεις για να συνεχισεις ,γιατι σε χρειαζονται πολλοι σ αυτη τη ζωη.
ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

----------


## Sepia

κουράγιο πραγματικά σε σένα και στη δύναμη που θα ανακαλύψεις σιγά σιγά οτι κρύβεις...

----------


## Arsi

Σάββα... τι να πω....
Σοκαριστικό να συμβαίνει και αυτό, τόσο ξαφνικό, τόσο ... σπάνιο 1 στο 1000000.
Ελπίζω κι εγώ σε ένα θαύμα. Όσο ζει έστω και μικρές, ίσως υπάρχουν πιθανότητες.

Πραγματικά,δεν έχω λόγια.
Πάντως ο άνθρωπος σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις ανασύρει απίστευτες δυνάμεις κι εσύ πιστεύω θα τις βρεις. Ήδη βρίσκεις τη δύναμη να στέκεσαι και βράχος εκεί που χρειάζεται αλλά να αφήνεις και τον εαυτό σου να αναπνεύσει.

Έχεις την συμπαράστασή μου, κουράγιο, δύναμη. Είμαι σε αμηχανία,ενώ θέλω να γράψω, να μην τελειώσω αυτό το μήνυμα απλά δεν βγαίνουν λόγια, ίσως να μην υπάρχουν κιόλας.

----------


## carrot

Τι να πω sabb, κουράγιο. Εύχομαι να βρεις την δύναμη να το ξεπεράσεις και να στηρίξεις τα παιδιά. κρίμα.

----------


## fevgatos67

Στα μέρει μου λένε πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος ανάλογα με τις δυνάμεις του σηκώνει και τον σταυρό του , και που δυστυχώς επιβεβαιώνετε στην περίπτωσή σου 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πάρω λίγο έστω απο το φορτίο σου όπως στην περίπτωση του 7χρονο γιό μου όταν πριν από κάποιο διάσημα με είχε ρωτήσει με βουρκωμένα μάτια αν κάποτε θα πάψω να ζώ 
Τα έχασα τι του λένε τώρα ? 
Του είπα πως ένας άνθρωπος πεθαίνει πρώτα μέσα μας , όταν τον ξεχνάμε , εκτός αν κρατήσει μια θέση στην καρδιά του , τότε θα ζώ για πάντα μέσα του 
Με αγκάλιασε με φίλησε και συμβούλεψε και την μάνα του κάποια στιγμή που συζήταγαν 

Αλλά τίποτε δεν είναι βέβαιο μέχρι να επαληθευτεί και τα θαύματα υπάρχουν για να κάνουν τα αδύνατα δυνατά , μην φέρνεις στον νού σου την καταστροφή και μην κοιτάς τον γκρεμό , έχεις ένα στενό μονοπάτι μπροστά σου που θα πρέπει να διαβείς και να μεταδώσεις τον τρόπο στην οικογένεια σου και στους γύρο σου 

Τίποτε δεν χάνεται απο αυτό τον κόσμο

----------


## Θεοφανία

...δεν υπάρχουν λόγια γι' αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, το βίωσα μέσα απ' τα μάτια του πατέρα μου όταν χάσαμε και μεις τη μαμά τόσο άδικα και τόσο ξαφνικά. Πίστευα πως δεν θα αντέξει, ήταν πολύ αγαπημένοι, από αυτά τα ζευγάρια που λες πως αν φύγει ο ένας, ο άλλος θα φύγει από τη στεναχώρια του.
Δεν έφυγε, έμεινε δίπλα μας και αλληλοστηριχτήκαμε όλοι θέλοντας και μη, γίναμε πιο πολύ οικογένεια, σχεδόν τα καταφέρνουμε να ζούμε χωρίς εκείνη κυνηγώντας ο καθένας τη ζωη του, αλλά πάντα με το μπαμπά δίπλα μας να έχει αναλάβει και τους δυο ρόλους, (ολοκληρα γαιδούρια μεν, αλλά πάντα με αυτή την ανάγκη).
Μπορεί να σου φανεί παράξενο, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο τα παιδιά θα σε σώσουν από το να χαθείς μες στον πόνο.
λυπάμαι που σας ήρθε κάτι τόσο σκληρό και άδικο, σίγουρα δεν θα βρεις απάντηση ποτέ στο "γιατί". Δεν υπάρχει.
Θα σου έλεγα το μικρό να μην έρθει σε αυτή την απαίσια τελετή. Δεν νομίζω πως θα το βοηθήσει σε τίποτα, ίσα-ίσα θα μαυρίσει όλη του τη ζωή με αυτή την εικόνα. Δεν του χρειάζεται, δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Μιας φίλης μου το παιδί πήγε στην τελετή της θείας του και από τότε έχει αναπτύξει τεράστιες φοβίες πως θα χάσει τη μαμά του. το τρέχει κάθε εβδομάδα στον παιδοψυχολόγο.
Είσαι άξιος άνθρωπος, ελπίζω να είσαι και αρκετά δυνατός και μέσα σε αυτόν τον απερίγραπτο πόνο να αναπτύξεις τον μηχανισμό δύναμης που απαιτείται για να στηρίξεις τα παιδιά σου.

Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω, πως όση ώρα γράφω αυτό το κείμενο κλαίω.

Μη χάνεσαι, να μπαίνεις να βγάζεις και συ κάπου τον πόνο σου, καθώς θα σου είναι απαγορευτικό να το κάνεις στη ζωή σου.
Εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

κουραγιο σαββα και καλη δυναμη..δεν εχω λογια..

----------


## Παστελι

Κουραγιο Σαββα και θα σου ζητησω για πολοστη φορα συγνωμη αν σε εχω πικρανει.Εισαι ο μονος καλος ανθρωπος εδω και δεν σου αξιζει τπτ απο ολα αυτα που παιρνας.Μονο οι καλοι ανθρωποι βασανιζονται τελικα.....

----------


## crazy_diamond

Σάββα, λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι πολύ..
Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να καταφέρεις να κάνεις κουράγιο, να βρεις τη δύναμη.. όλοι σας.

Δεν έχω λέξεις. Δεν έχω. 
Αφήνω ζεστή σκέψη για σένα και τα παιδάκια σου..

----------


## keep_walking

Κουραγιο Σαββα.

----------


## marian_m

Άνοιξα για λίγο τον υπολογιστή κι έπεσα πάνω σ'αυτό. Αν και δεν σε ξέρω, παρά μόνο μέσα από το φόρουμ, δάκρυσα, όπως αν μου το έλεγε ένας φίλος. Δεν έχω λόγια να σου πω. Μόνο κουράγιο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Σάββα μου, είναι απίστευτα οδυνηρή αυτή η απώλεια και εύχομαι το καλύτερο δυνατό και για εσένα και τα παιδιά σας.

Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γράφω σε τέτοια θέματα, γιατί έχω βιώσει ίδια απώλεια με πολύ ξαφνικό τρόπο πριν αρκετά χρόνια βέβαια. Παρότι στην καθημερινότητα δεν έχω πια συναισθηματικό βάρος, κάθε τέτοιο μήνυμα μου φέρνει έναν πολύ μεγάλο κόμπο, γιατί νιώθω πολύ καλά τι είναι να χάνεις ένα σύντροφο. Ο δικός μου άνθρωπος ήταν επίσης 40+ και πέθανε από καρδιά μέσα σε ελάχιστη ώρα, όπως ο άντρας της boubourina (κι όταν διάβασα το θέμα της, η ανάμνηση των συναισθημάτων εκείνης της στιγμής κι εκείνης της περιόδου, δεν με άφηνε να γράψω). Είχε όμως και παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο, στην ηλικία του μικρού σου.

Γι' αυτό, θα ήθελα να σου πω να μιλήσεις στα παιδιά, να πεις την κατάσταση ως έχει και να τα αφήσεις να συμμετέχουν σε όποια διαδικασία συμμετέχετε όλοι, αν το επιθυμούν. Μην παρουσιάζεις την κατάσταση σαν λιγότερο σοβαρή απ' ότι είναι στη μεγάλη σου κόρη. Και το streidi παραπάνω έχει δίκιο, χρειάζεται να προετοιμάσεις και τον μικρό, μην κάνεις την καρδιά σου πέτρα για να φανείς χαρούμενος μπροστά του. Κι ο πόνος και η θλίψη και το κλάμα, κι όλες οι αντιδράσεις ενός θρήνου είναι ανθρώπινες, είναι μέσα στη ζωή και για τα παιδιά σας, έτυχε να είναι στο εδώ και τώρα μέρος και της δικής τους εμπειρίας. Άσε να δουν τα συναισθήματα του πατέρα τους και είναι καλό να μοιραστείτε ο καθένας από την πλευρά του, ως σύζυγος ή ως παιδί, την οδύνη και την έλλειψη. Δώσε τους το μήνυμα του μοιράσματος και της ενότητας, γιατί είσαστε οι 3 σας και θα στηρίζετε ο ένας τον άλλον. Εκφράσου και άστα να εκφραστούν και ειδικά στον μικρό, βοήθησε τον όχι να μην νιώσει την απώλεια και τη θλίψη, αλλά να μη νιώσει ανασφάλεια και αποξένωση.

Ναι, να έρθει και ο μικρός στην όποια τελετή ή διαδικασία αποχαιρετισμού. Θα έχουν προηγηθεί συζητήσεις σχετικά με το τι σημαίνει αυτό που έγινε και το τι θα γίνει. Στις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις όχι σαν ένα 'ταξίδι'. Δεν πρέπει να λείπει τις στιγμές που διαδραματίζονται όλα αυτά, ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο όταν υπάρχουν τόσα διαδικαστικά που χρειάζεται να γίνουν, όμως υπάρχει και η κόρη σου, μπορούν να είναι τα δυο τους μαζί με κάποιους άλλους ίσως στο σπίτι σας. Πολλή συζήτηση και έκφραση συναισθημάτων όπως νιώθουν και αγκαλιά, όχι αποφυγή και απομάκρυνση, ούτε εξωραϊσμός. Έτσι δεν αποφεύγονται μεν τα τραύματα, αλλά απαλύνονται, αλλιώς υποβόσκουν γιατί η απώλεια είναι υπαρκτή. Έπειτα είναι η μαμά τους, έχει δικαίωμα (όχι υποχρέωση) κι ο μικρός να ξέρει, να νιώσει, να συμμετέχει σαν μέλος της οικογένειας. Η ανασφάλεια δεν δημιουργείται από τη συμμετοχή σε μια τελετή, είναι κάτι πολύ πιο γενικό σε μια σχέση γονέα-παιδιού ή στα συναισθήματα μιας ευρύτερης οικογένειας. Κι εσύ δεν νομίζω πως έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς για την αγάπη, τη φροντίδα, τη στήριξη που έχουν λάβει τα παιδιά σου ως σήμερα - αυτή η βάση είναι που θα τους επιτρέψει να αντεπεξέλθουν, μαζί με σένα στο εξής.

----------


## RainAndWind

Σάββα, έχοντας κι εγώ χάσει αγαπημένους ανθρώπους, θα σου πρότεινα το ίδιο με τη Μαρίνα. Τα παιδιά Σάββα, μην τα απομακρύνεις, ούτε ένα, να μείνουν μαζί, να το βιώσουν, να προετοιμαστούν για το καλύτερο ή -ω μη γένοιτο- για το απευκταίο. Να μείνετε μια γροθιά, ενωμένοι, θα παίρνεις κι εσύ δύναμη απ' αυτά κι αυτά από σένα. Κι εσύ Σάββα μου, δε χρειάζεται μάτια μου να κάνεις τον καραγκιόζη. Δείξε τον πόνο σου, δεν πειράζει, δεν είναι αυτό που θα τα κρατήσει στα ζόρικα, είναι απλά και μόνο η κατανόηση της ένωσης, η ουσία της τρυφερότητας. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για όλους σας, δεν ξέρεις πόσο το εύχομαι...

----------


## Remedy

στο θεμα των παιδιων, θα συμφωνησω με τα κοριτσια, Σαββα.
δεν ειμαι ειδικη οπως ξερεις και δεν ξερω ποσο θα επρεπε να συμμετεχουν στις επιπονες και περιεργες διαδικασιες, νομιζω οσο αντεχουν , δηλαδη, οσο το ζητανε τα ιδια...

αλλα με το να βρεθουν στο απυροβλητο μεχρι το απευκτεο και μετα να εχουν να αντιμετωπισουν την απουσια της μητερας τους, δεν θα συμφωνησω.
πιστευω οτι θα τα μπερδεψει και θα τα φοβησει πολυ.
φοβαμαι μαλιστα οτι θα νοιωσουν προδοσια απο εσας. οτι τα κοροιδεψατε για να φυγει η μαμα τοπυς οταν δεν θα κοιτανε προς τα εκει.
μη το κανετε, αφηστε τα να ξερουν... θα πονεσουν ετσι κι αλλιως, δεν θα απαλυνει τον πονο απο την απουσια της μανας τους το να μην ξερουν πως εφυγε...

δεν θα ξερουν απο που τους ηρθε. θα νοιωσουν μεταφυσικη αυτη την απουσια, θα πιστευουν ισως οτι ετσι φευγουν οι ανθρωποι , απο την καλη χαρα στο τιποτε, στην εξαφανιση κι αυτο θα τους προκαλει αγωνια και φοβο και για σενα και για τα ιδια ισως...
ειναι καλυτερα να μπουν στο θεμα ξεροντας οτι κατι δεν πηγε καλα με την υγεια και γι αυτο η μαμα ισως δεν τα καταφερει....
και νομιζω οτι και για σενα θα ειναι καλυτερο να το βιωσεις με την οικογενεια σου, που ειναι αυτα τα παιδια, παρα να το ζεις τοσο μοναχικα και να επιστρεφεις στο σπιτι και να κανεις οτι δεν τρεχει τιποτε...

----------


## streidi

Σάββα πώς πάνε τα πράγματα; Είμαστε εδώ αν θέλεις να μιλήσεις...

----------


## sabb

Σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς όλους...

Υπάρχει ένα μικρούλι φως....

Οι ελπίδες από μηδενικές γίνανε "ίσως", "μπορεί και να δούμε , αν μείνει σταθερή όλο το βράδυ" , σταματήσανε σχεδόν απότομα να μνημονεύουν τον Θεό σε όλες τους τις ενημερώσεις , κάποιοι εργαστηριακοί δείκτες βελτιώθηκαν, η αρτηριακή πίεση από μη βιώσιμη έφτασε κοντά στο 90 / 70 . ένας πυρετός από ενδονοσοκομειακή λοίμωξη που την ταλαιπωρούσε γύρω στο 39 έπεσε στο 37,2, θα δοκιμάσουν να της δώσουν ανοσοσφαιρίνη μήπως κι ανακάμψει το ανοσοποιητικό της σύστημα ....
Η κατάσταση συνεχίζει να είναι κρίσιμη , συνεχίζει να είναι μη αναστρέψιμη, αλλά εμένα κάτι μέσα μου μου λέει πως κάτι μπορεί ν'αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο...
Μπορεί εγώ να τα βλέπω απλά έτσι γιατί οι γιατροί είναι κατηγορηματικοί πως δεν πρέπει να τρέφω φρούδες ελπίδες - ήδη παρουσιάζει από χτες νεφρική ανεπάρκεια...

Έμεινα να της μιλάω και να της λέω διάφορα...

Είναι σε καταστολή αλλά δεν ένοιωθα πως μιλούσα σε άνθρωπο που δεν άκουγε. Απλά εγώ δεν μπορούσα ν' ακούσω τις απαντήσεις....

Το επόμενο 24ωρο είναι κρίσιμο...

ΥΓ Μια κυρία γύρω στα 70 που έχει τον άντρα της στην εντατική με οξύ έμφραγμα στο παραδίπλα κρεβάτι, άκουσε την χαρμόσυνη είδηση πως σήμερα ο άντρας της θα βγει και θα μπει σε θάλαμο. Ήρθε δίπλα μου την ώρα που μιλούσα στην γυναίκα μου και μου λέει "πάρε..." 
Ένα μπουκαλάκι με λάδι και βαμβάκι και την κοίταξα με απορία ...
"Λάδωσε την στο σχήμα του σταυρού" μου λέει "στα ποδαράκια και στο μετωπάκι της να σωθεί, είναι κρίμα, είναι νέα γυναίκα...Παρακάλεσε τον Θεό και θα την σώσει"....
Την κοίταξα με αγάπη και την χάιδεψα στα μαλλιά...
Αλλά δεν το πήρα το λαδάκι ...
Δεν το πήρα γιατί αν ένας γιατρός για να σώσει έναν άνθρωπο πρέπει απλά να σεβαστεί τον όρκο του Ιπποκράτη και να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του, δεν ξέρω γιατί ένας θεός πρέπει να ικανοποιηθεί με ένα μπουκαλάκι λάδι....

----------


## Θεοφανία

σαββα!!!!
.... :Smile:   :Smile: 
Όσο και να σου κάνει εντύπωση, η σκέψη μου δεν έχει φύγει από σένα όλη μέρα.
Εύχομαι μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου να ανατραπούν όλα και κάποτε να μας κάνει η γυναίκα σου ένα μεγάλο τραπέζι για να το γιορτάσουμε, (ακόμη και αν είναι διαδικτυακό).

Να σαι καλα, να είσαι δυνατός και να μας φέρνεις ευχάριστες ειδήσεις.

θα κάνω μια προσευχή στο δικό μου Θεό για σένα...για εκεινη....για σας  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

σαββα μη το συζητας!
παρτα ολα!!!!
και λαδακια και ξυδακια, ολα!!!
δεν θα το αναλυσουμε τωρα!!!!
εγω ειμαι διατεθιμενη, αν γινει το θαυμα, να ανανηψουμε απο την αθεια και να παμε μαζι να αναψουμε μια λαμπαδα ισα με το μποι της !!!!!

----------


## Remedy

ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ακουει σαββα.
να της μιλας.
να μην της λες οτι χανεις το στηριγμα σου, να μην της λες για υποχρεωσεις.
να της λες μονο ποσο την αγαπας και ποσα πραγματα ακομα θελεις να κανετε μαζι!

----------


## crazy_diamond

Είχα αγωνία και μπήκα να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο..
Και ναι  :Smile:  

Εύχομαι αυτό το μικρούλι φως να γίνει ήλιος τεράστιος.

Τίποτα δεν τέλειωσε ακόμα, ανατροπές γίνονται και θαύματα, όχι απαραίτητα κάποιου θεού, ίσως είναι απλά της αγάπης.
Όλη μου η θετική σκέψη να περάσει αυτό το κρίσιμο 24ωρο και να πάνε όλα προς το καλύτερο..

----------


## arktos

σάββα, τώρα το διάβασα.
ελπίζω αυτή την στιγμή τα πράγματα να πηγαινουν προς το καλυτερο.
μέσα από την καρδιά μου πραγματικά....
μείνε διπλα της κ μίλα της συνέχεια...

----------


## chr1986

sabb, σε νιώθω, πίστεψέ με.. Ο αδερφος μου κλείνει 50 μέρες στην εντατική χωρίς να ξέρουμε τί θα γίνει στην πορεία.. Κάποια στιγμή τον ξύπνησαν, για 15 μέρες πήγαινε καλά και από τη Μ.Δευτέρα ξανά σε καταστολή και με τις λοιμώξεις να τον θερίζουν.. Έχουμε τρελαθεί, πηγαίνουμε καθημερινά στο επισκεπτήριο για να ακούσουμε ουσιαστικά το τίποτα.. Περιμένουμε, αυτό. Από λαδάκια, εικόνες, τάματα και τα συναφή είμαστε πλήρεις.. Από τα λίγα που έχω μάθει αυτόν τον καιρό είναι ότι η καταστολή διαφέρει από την πλήρη αναισθησία. Αυτό σημαίνει πως βλέπουν όνειρα, σκέφτονται, ίσως και να νιώθουν την παρουσία μας. Δεν ξέρω αν μας ακούν, δεν το νομίζω.. Κουράγιο και δύναμη, συνέχισε την καθημερινότητά σου όσο μπορείς και αντέχεις, το οφείλεις στον άνθρωπό σου.. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και οι άνθρωποί μας να σωθούν. Ο αδερφός μου είναι 40 ετών, έχουμε κινδυνέψει τρεις φορές να τον χάσουμε μέχρι τώρα. Αυτές οι λοιμώξεις είναι ανθεκτικές πανάθεμά τις... Εύχομαι να είναι περαστικά, και να τα θυμόμαστε αυτά σαν μία άσχημη ανάμνηση..

----------


## Θεοφανία

...διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το θέμα και απορώ πως με έχει ακουμπήσει τόσο πολύ που ελπίζω αυτό το μικρούλι φως να γίνει ενας τεράστιος ήλιος, (όπως είπε και η κρέιζι), και να μας ζεστάνει όλους, αλλά πιο πολύ εσένα.

Ίσως γιατί εγώ δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να ελπίζω, σε μας δεν δώθηκε ο παραμικρός χρόνος, ούτε καν να προετοιμαστούμε, πόσο μαλλον να περιμένουμε σε ένα θαύμα.
Εύχομαι αλήθεια εσύ να το ζήσεις, να βγεις από αυτόν τον εφιάλτη, και κάποτε να θυμάστε αυτή την ιστορία και να γελάτε μαζί, εκεί γύρω στα 100 σας....

Δεν θέλω να σε φορτίσω άλλο, δεν έχεις ανάγκη άλλωστε από τέτοιο συναίσθημα, το ζεις στο μεγαλείο του...Μόνο να ευχηθώ πως η ανοσοσφαιρίνη θα κάνει τη δουλειά της, ο πυρετός θα πέσει, οι λοιμώξεις θα πάνε από κει που ήρθαν και συ θα ξαναβρεις το χαμογελό σου.

(μη μου θυμώσεις, αλλα μια λαμπαδίτσα την έταξα..)

----------


## Nat

Σάββα, οι σκέψεις μου είναι μαζί σου. Μπορεί να τα καταφέρει, μη χάνεις κάθε ελπίδα. Εκείνη θα αποφασίσει πότε θα φύγει. Εσύ δώσ' της δύναμη πιστεύοντας και λέγοντάς της ότι θα τα καταφέρει. Μην αφήνεις το χέρι της πριν το αφήσει εκείνη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Πώς ξημερώσατε Σάββα? Διατηρείται σταθερή η κατάστασή της? Πώς είναι τα παιδιά? Γονείς υπάρχουν να βοηθάνε για τα καθημερινά να σε απαλλάξουν τουλάχιστον από αυτές τις υποχρεώσεις για λίγες μέρες (αν το επιθυμείς?) και να μένεις περισσότερο μαζί της? Σε αφήνουν οι γιατροί να παραμένεις μέσα? Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις, αν δεν έχεις διάθεση απάντησε μόνο και αν θέλεις να το κάνεις. Μίλα μας για ό,τι θες εσύ και μόνο.

Chris, περαστικά και για τον αδερφό σου. Έχεις κι εσύ φορτίο. Καλή δύναμη, κουράγιο, να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν.
Φιλιά, take care. Μη ξεχνάς να παίρνεις τις ανάσες σου, που έχεις ανάγκη. Να σε προσέχεις αυτό τον καιρό, να μοιράζεσαι, να ανοίγεσαι.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σαββα μου καλημερα κι απο μενα  :Smile: 
θελω να σου πω αυτη την ελπιδα που εχεις και κανενας γιατρος δεν συμμεριζεται ,κρατα την!
κι εγω ειχα μια αισθηση οτι το παιδι μου θα ζησει,οταν ολα συνηγορουσαν για το εντελως αντιθετο...δεν υπηρχε καμια ελπιδα η κατασταση ηταν απιστευτη,ολοι απορουσαν πως ζει ακομα...
πιστεψε στην εσωτερικη σου φωνη...μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα και εγω στην Παναγια μου θα προσευχομαι(θες δεν θες :Ρ)

χριστινακι μου κουραγιο..οτι θες στειλε μου,μακια!!!

----------


## narnia

Κουράγιο κι από μένα. Κουράγιο και δύναμη. Μακάρι, μακάρι να γίνει ένα θαύμα όπως αυτά που καθημερινά συμβαίνουν και δεν τα βλέπουμε γιατί δεν μας αφορούν. Θαύματα γίνονται μην το βάζεις κάτω.

----------


## santanina66

καλέ μου.Μην προσπαθήσεις να τα χειριστείς 'ολα μόνος σου.Ζ'ητα βο'ηθεια για τα παιδιά απο τους συγγενείς.Είναι δύσκολα φαντάζομαι αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να στηρίξει και εσένα.Αν τα παιδιά σου είναι σε ηλικία που καταλαβαίνουν μην προσπαθήσεις να τους κρ΄ύψεις την θλιψη σου, θα το καταλάβουν αν και θα το ξεπεράσουν πιοπ γρήγορα,θα δείς.Προσπάθησε να μην αποκοπείς απο την δική σου θλιψη και μίλα τους ανοιχτά για τ πως αισθάνεσαι.όλα θα πάνε καλά εντέλει..

----------


## streidi

:-))))
Ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα Σάββα μας!
Η σκέψη μας (και η προσευχή μας :-) ) είναι μαζί σας!
Εύχομαι γρήγορα να μας πεις ότι κάνατε τους γιατρούς να σκίσουν τα πτυχία τους! 

Πέρα από τη χαρά, ψυχραιμία χρειάζεται, να της μιλάς όπως λένε και οι άλλοι και μίλα και στο Θεό, είναι πιο κοντά μας από ό,τι νομίζουμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (το λαδάκι είναι (πολύ) προαιρετικό :-))

----------


## Sofia

Σαββα,

μολις διαβασα τα τοσο ασχημα νεα....ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ανατραπουν οι ασχημες προβλεψεις κ ολα να πανε καλα! Ευχομαι δυναμη για οτι κι αν συμβει κ κουραγιο....

----------


## carrie

Bρε Σαββα, σου λενε οι γιατροι 48 ωρες ακομα οκ, κι εσυ ετσι παραδιδεις τα οπλα και αρχιζεις τους αποχαιρετισμους; Οπως ειπε παλια ενας αθλητης, game is not over till is over. Tα παντα ειναι πιθανα. Ενας ξαδερφος μου ειχε περασει ακριβως το ιδιο πριν 5-6 χρονια και ηταν με τεχνητη υποστηριξη 48 ωρες, αλλα ετυχε να του χορηγησουν την σωστη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κατευεθειαν, γιατι απο ο,τι εμαθα μετα επειδη δεν ξερουν περι ποιοιυ ακριβως ιου προκειται ειναι λιγο τυχη, και τωρα ειναι μαι χαρα. Ευχομαι το ιδιο να γινει και για τη γυναικα σου, αν και ταλαιπωρηθηκε λιγο παραπανω. Τις δικες μου ευχες για γρηγορη αναρρωση..

----------


## γιώτα2

Σαββα μιλα οσο μπορεις στην γυναικα σου ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σ΄ακουει.παλευει Σαββα για ολους σας και ευχομαι να καταφερει να νικησει και να γινει το θαυμα.
δυναμη, κουραγιο και απειρες ευχες.ολοι προσευχομαστε με τον δικο του τροπο ο καθενας για να γινει καλα ο ανθρωπο σου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

φυσικα και γινονται θαυματα σαββα η μαλλον οχι θαυματα αλλα ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος εχει τοση δυναμη μεσα του που παλευει μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη.για μια ακομη φορα κουραγιο..

----------


## Παστελι

Κουραγιο Σαββα μας να εισαι συνεχεια διπλα της και να της κρατας το χερι.Ειναι νεα και εχει δυνατο οργανισμο μην απογοιτευεσαι.Πως ειναι σημερα γραψε μας γιατι ολη ανυσηχουμε. :Smile:

----------


## sousou

κριμα...μακαρι να γινει κατι και να πανε ολα καλα...ακομα μπορει να γινει ενα θαυμα.

----------


## sabb

Παίρνω τόση δύναμη από την αγάπη σας και τα λόγια συμπαράστασης, σας ευχαριστώ μέσα απ΄την καρδιά μου παιδιά, με την ευαισθησία σας δείξατε πως το φόρουμ μπορεί να είναι μια όμορφη κοινότητα αλληλοστήριξης..

Δυστυχώς , τα νέα μου δεν είναι καλά. Το μικρούλι φωτάκι ελπίδας έσβησε, εκτός από καρδιακή και νεφρική ανεπάρκεια τώρα πια έχουμε και οξεία ηπατική ανεπάρκεια να αντιμετωπίσουμε, ήταν απαραίτητο σήμερα να μπει σε τεχνητό νεφρό για να αποβάλει ούρα αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν να την βάλουν γιατί η αρτηριακή της πίεση δεν ξεπερνά το 75/50. Το μηχάνημα που υποστηρίζει την καρδιά της δημιουργεί αλλεπάλληλες θρομβώσεις, θα αναγκαστούν σε 2-3 ημέρες το πολύ να το βγάλουν και τότε...
Δεν παύω ωστόσο να ελπίζω .. 
Ουτοπία ? Θα δείξει...

Παρόλα αυτά , τρέχω για τα πρακτικά...
Η αδελφή μου παράτησε το σπίτι της κι ήρθε να μείνει μαζί μας...
Η κόρη μου είναι συνέχεια από πίσω μου, "μπαμπακούλη αυτό, μπαμπακούλη εκείνο", μ'αγκαλιάζει και με φιλά συνέχεια, φοβάμαι πως μάλλον έχω να αντιμετωπίσω μεγαλύτερες ανασφάλειες από την έφηβη κόρη μου.
Με τον μικρό μου πήγαμε μια βόλτα στο ποσειδώνιο. Με όσο πιο ανώδυνες λέξεις μπορούσα να βρω του περιέγραψα την κατάσταση. Πως η μαμά είναι βαριά άρρωστη και παλεύει να ζήσει.. Πως πια είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην είναι πια η μανούλα μαζί μας γιατί θα πάει στον ουρανό...Πως θα χρειαστεί ο ίδιος να είναι δυνατός για να στηρίξει τον μπαμπά που θα είναι πια και μανούλα του μαζί...Να μάθει να κάνει πράγματα από μόνος του..
Κατάλαβε άραγε ? Παρόλο που με κρατούσε σφιχτά όση ώρα μιλούσαμε, η αντίδραση του ήταν αναπάντεχα ήπια..
Τον ρώτησα αν κατάλαβε...
"Αν θέλεις" μου λέει " μπορώ να σου επαναλάβω επακριβώς όσα μου είπες...Μόνο που αν το κάνω , θα κλάψω κιόλας τώρα..."
Κατάλαβε....

Κουβαλάω αβάσταχτο φορτίο...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

παιδακι μου γλυκο...
..οχι οτι το μεγαλυτερο παιδι υποφερει λιγοτερο..το καημενο προσπαθει να συμπαρασταθει!
Εχεις δικιο το φορτιο ειναι αβασταχτο..σκεφτομαι τα συναισθηματα των παιδιων και ποναει η ψυχη μου..Σαββα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να προσφερουμε κατι περισσοτερο απο την ειλικρινη μας συμπαρασταση..

----------


## arktos

σάββα, ξέρεις πως περιμένουμε να μάθουμε τα νέα σου....
εύχομαι κ πάλι, όσο κ αν μέχρι στιγμής είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα, ν πάνε καλύτερα.

(πόσο ψύχραιμα είναι τα παιδιά...κ πόσο εύστοχα....όταν θέλουν να πουν κάτι....)

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

σαββα μου διαβασα το πρωι το θεμα σου και απο τοτε δεν εχεις φυγει απο το μυαλο μου!
να ξερεις θαυματα γινονται!
κουραγιο και εχεις μια ειλικρινη αγκαλια και απο εμενα!
ο μικρος σου ειναι φοβερος!ξερεις τα παιδια καταλαβαινουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι νομιζουμε!
ευχομαι να εχεις τη δυναμη να αντεξεις οτι και αν προκυψει!
μεινε διπλα της και μιλα της ειναι πολυ πιθανον να σε καταλαβαινει!
εισαι σπουδαιος και δυνατος ανθρωπος κρατα την ελπιδα σου!
σε φιλω γλυκα και περιμενουμε τα νεα σου!

----------


## Θεοφανία

σαββα....
ομολογω πως περίμενα καλύτερα νέα, αλλά όπως είπες και συ, κανείς δεν ξέρει...
Άλλωστε και προχθές ήταν πολύ άσχημα τα πράγματα και βγήκε ένα φως...μακάρι να ανατραπεί η κατάστση, μακάρι να ξυπνούσες και να ήταν ένα απαίσιο όνειρο, μακάρι να μην έπρεπε να το περάσεις όλο αυτό...
Ας ελπίσουμε πως αύριο θα ξημερώσει μια καλύτερη μέρα... :Smile: 
κουράγιο.

----------


## Remedy

κουραγιο Σαββα...
τωρα που ξερουν ολοι, εχεις μαζι σου τα παιδια σου.
μαζι θα τα καταφερετε.

----------


## katerinaki

Σου ευχομαι με ολη τη δυναμη της ψυχης μου καλη τυχη κ καλη δυναμη σε σενα ,στη γυναικα σου, κ στα παιδια σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Υπομονή Σάββα. Υπομονή. Θα δείξει, μην προτρέχει ο νους. Σοφά έκανες και μίλησες και στο μικράκι σας. Παιδάκι μου τρυφερό, πόσο με άγγιξαν τα λογάκια που σου είπε. Εμπιστέψου την επιστήμη, εμπιστέψου εσένα και τα παιδιά σου. Θα τα καταφέρετε ενωμένοι, ό,τι και να σας φέρει το αύριο. Μην έχεις ενοχές και για την αδερφή σου. Το σπίτι της εκεί θα είναι, αυτή θέλει να είναι εκεί για σένα και την οικογένειά σου. Μοίραζε ευθύνες αυτό τον καιρό, αφού τώρα χρειάζεσαι χέρια να σε βοηθήσουν, παρουσίες να σου σταθούν και λόγια να σε ηρεμούνε. Έχεις χρόνο να ευχαριστήσεις αργότερα, τώρα εσείς είστε που χρειάζεστε πράγματα. Η κόρη σου φοβάται και για σένα, προσπαθεί να σε βοηθήσει και να στηρίξει όπως μπορεί, κάνε την να νιώσει την προσφορά της σημαντική, δώστης την αξία της. Μπορείς να της δείξεις πως το εισπράττεις και να καθησυχαστεί το μέσα του λιγουλάκι. Έτσι νομίζω, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα απ΄όλους τα ξέχωρα χαρακτηριστικά στις προσωπικότητες των βλασταριών σας. Ακολούθησε το ένστικτό σου.

Σε σκέφτομαι Σάββα. Όλους σας. Καλό σας ξημέρωμα. Φρόντισε και σένα λιγουλάκι. Να τρως ε? όσο μπορείς, να κοιμάσαι, να ξεκουράζεσαι κι εσύ, μη σε ξεχνάς. Φιλιά.

----------


## chr1986

> Chris, περαστικά και για τον αδερφό σου. Έχεις κι εσύ φορτίο. Καλή δύναμη, κουράγιο, να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν.
> Φιλιά, take care. Μη ξεχνάς να παίρνεις τις ανάσες σου, που έχεις ανάγκη. Να σε προσέχεις αυτό τον καιρό, να μοιράζεσαι, να ανοίγεσαι.


Ευχαριστώ RainAndWind, εύχομαι να είναι όλα περαστικά και για μας αλλά και για τον sabb. O αδερφός μου σήμερα είναι ξύπνιος, εννοείται με μηχανική υποστήριξη, ξεκινάμε από το μηδέν πάλι, θεραπείες και τα συναφή. Το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο, γι'αυτό κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.. Οι λοιμώξεις καραδοκούν, εύχομαι αυτήν τη φορά να προλάβει να βγει από την εντατική πριν τον γονατίσει ο πυρετός. Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση.  :Smile:

----------


## chr1986

> χριστινακι μου κουραγιο..οτι θες στειλε μου,μακια!!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ καλή μου  :Smile:

----------


## streidi

Καλημέρα Σάββα! Πώς πάνε τα πράγματα; Τα παιδιά σου πάντως αντιδρούν πολύ ώριμα, τι λόγια ήταν αυτά του μικρού..! Μόνο δείξε τους ότι είναι εντάξει να είναι λυπημένα, δεν πειράζει να δείχνουν τη λύπη τους για τη μαμά (θα χρειαστεί τόσες φορές στο μέλλον να'ναι δυνατά,ας μην τα κουβαλάνε μέσα τους από τώρα...) 
Εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για τη σημερινή μέρα, η σκέψη μου είναι μαζί σας!

----------


## streidi

Chr μου, κουράγιο και σε σας, τι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και πόσο θάρρος και υπομονή θέλει... Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα σύντομα καλύτερα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλημερα σαββα....
Εύχομαι να είναι μια καλύτερη μέρα αυτή για σένα και την οικογένεια σου.
Μη μας ξεχνάς. 
Περιμένουμε νέα σου....

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ελπιζω σε ενα καλυτερο νεο...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Σαββα! μακαρι να γινει θαυμα! μακαρι!!!
εγω εχω γραψει και τη δικη μου ιστορια λιγες μερες πριν. και εγω εχω παιδια 11 και 8 χρονων. πηγανε για υπνο-ο μπαμπας ηταν μια χαρα-οπως παντα.
οταν ξυπνησανε-δεν υπηρχε πια μπαμπας...μεσα σε 5 λεπτα,στα χερια μου,απο μια σπανιοτατη αιτια...
μια οικογενια που ολοι ζηλευαν...Αντρας,ομορφος,ερ ατικος,και τα παιδια και εμενα-μας λατρευει!! *μωρο μου* μου ε'λεγε και αγκαλιτσες κοιμομασταν καθε βραδυ-μετα απο 12 χρονια γαμο! Τωρα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα.εγω καθε μερα στο νεκροταφειο ειμαι.πραγματικα δεν θελω να ζησω.παιρνω τα χαπια-αλα δεν βοηθανε και πολυ.θα παω στο ψυχολογο,δεν να τα καταφερω μονη μου.
Ηταν τα παντα για μενα! και ελεγε οτι να ζησει 100 χρονια!! ψεμα!!!!!!
Σαββα,μη τα βαζεις κατω.Κουραγιο και αλλες βλακιες περι των παιδιων...εχω ακουσει και εγω πολλα.Οτι ο χρονος ειναι γιατρος...Ποσος χρονος???? εμενα ο πονος ανεβαινει!!! οι σκεψεις το οτι πρεπει να μεγαλωσω τα παιδια δεν βοηθανε,με το μυαλο το καταλαβαινω αλλα η καρδια δεν αδεχει αλλοοοοοοοο!!!!ειναι και τα οικονομικα...εργαζοταν το μωρο μου...τωρα δεν ξερω πως να τα βγαλω περα,δεν εχω εισοδημα. δεν εχω και κανεναν..ουτε μανα ουτε αδερφο....
Σαββα τα παιδια πρεπει να ξερουν την αληθεια.εμενα ο ενας πηγε στη κηδεια,ο αλλος δεν ηθελε και δεν τον πηρα.
Σαββα εσυ ομως εχεις την ελπιδα ακομα.μιλα της! σε ακουει! παρακαλα την Παναγια!
περιμενουμε τα νεα σου!

----------


## boubourina

Χριστε μου Σαββα, διαβαζω και σκεφτομαι οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι αληθεια. Δεν ειχα μπει στο φορουμ για μερες και σημερα το εμαθα απο το Μαρινακι38. Σαββα μεσα απο την καρδια μου ευχομαι να γινει αυτο το ρημαδι το θαυμα. Δεν θελω να ακουσω και εσενα να θρηνεις και να θλιβεσαι. Εισαι δυνατος το ξερω, αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι καποια απο την δυναμη σου οφειλεται στην υπαρξη της γυναικας σου και νιωθεις οτι χανεις το στηριγμα σου. Τα παιδια .... ναι τα παιδια ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα. Αλλα πριν φτασεις στα παιδια θα χρειαστει να επαναφερεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο και να επαναπροσδιορισεις ρολους στη ζωη, που μεχρι σημερα νομιζες οτι ηταν δεδομενοι. Στο λεω με την πειρα ενος ανθρωπου που μεχρι χθες δεν τρομαζε απο τιποτα και μπορουσα να εχω οποιον ρολο διαλεγα εγω. Εδω και 60 μερες που εχασα τον Τακουλη ολοι οι ρολοι εχουν συρρικνωθει στον εξης ενα! ειμαι μονο μανα, μανα και μονο τιποτα αλλο.
Μεχρι να δεις εαν θα γινει το θαυμα, πρεπει να πιστευεις σε αυτο, ειναι οτι σου εχει μεινει, η ελπιδα. και ευχομαι η 3 μερες να γινουν 3 και οι 3 να γινουν 5 και να παει οσο πιο μακρια γινεται. Τουλαχιστον χρησιμοποιησε καθε ωρα που ακομα αναπνεει εστω και με υποστηριξη για να της πεις οσα θα ηθελες, οσα ισως δεν προλαβεις και θα κουβαλας μεσα σου για ολη την υπολοιπη ζωη. Εγω ποναω που δεν προλαβα να του πω τιποτα, σαν την Ναταλι, ουτε ενα αντιο.
Σαββα δεν το πιστευω οτι γραφω εγω σε εσενα.
Θεε μου ποσο αδικος μπορεις να γινεις??????????
Σορρυ Σαββα αλλα τα δακρυα δεν με αφηνουν να γραψω αλλο.

Εισαι στην σκεψη μου και στην προσευχη μου. Κουραγιο Σαββα, κουραγιο.
Σημερα το πρωι ο 3χρονος γιος μου ειπε ενω τον ετοιμαζα για τον παιδικο.
μαμα θα πεθανω.
γιατι παιδι μου?
γιατι ειμαι και εγω αρρωστος σαν τον μπαμπα.
(εχθες εβηχε και του ειπα οτι επρεπε να πιει σιροπι γιατι ηταν αρρωστος!)

----------


## Arsi

Σάββα είμαστε δίπλα σου...
Περιμένουμε νέα σου.

Δεν έχω λόγια μόνο ευχές και αγωνία για καλύτερα νέα...

----------


## chr1986

> Chr μου, κουράγιο και σε σας, τι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και πόσο θάρρος και υπομονή θέλει... Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα σύντομα καλύτερα...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, άλλη μία μέρα ξύπνιος και με λίγες δικές του αναπνοές.. Για να δούμε.. sabb, περιμένουμε νέα σου.. Νιώθω σαν να το περνάμε μαζί όλο αυτό.. Παράλληλα γεγονότα που μπορούν να σε φέρουν τόσο κοντά με τον άλλο, ακόμα και μέσω ενός υπολογιστή..

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Αχ καλε μου...................κλαιω μαζι σου ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΣΟΥ, ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ. Και η δικη μας διαγνωση ήταν μυοκαρδίτιδα, αλλά υπηρχαν κι αλλα θεματα. Αν διαβασεις τα δικα μου και όλων εδω στο θεμα θα δεις τι γινεται στον κοσμο. Αλλα πίστεψε σσε ενα θαυμα. Μεσα απο την καρδια μου να γινει σε σενα ότι δεν εγινε σε μενα, στη boubou, στη Ναταλι............ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΥΨΥΧΑ............ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ,Κουραγιο................. .

----------


## Arsi

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, άλλη μία μέρα ξύπνιος και με λίγες δικές του αναπνοές.. Για να δούμε..


Περαστικά στον αδερφό σου κρις, κουράγιο, δύναμη και σε σας.

----------


## crazy_diamond

Σάββα, ξέρω ότι αυτό σου αρέσει:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA

Στο αφήνω απαλά εδώ για να μην ξεχάσεις ότι:
''_a new day will dawn for those who stand long and the forests will echo with laughter_''

Συνεχίζω να ελπίζω σε καλύτερα νέα και να εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.. Όλοι μας.
Βάστα γερά!


Χριστίνα, κουράγιο και ζεστή σκέψη και σε σένα. 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και για τον αδερφό σου, εύχομαι κάθε μέρα όλο και περισσότερες δικές του αναπνοές..

----------


## Remedy

καλησπερα Σαββα
ας ειναι αυτη μια πιο ευκολη μερα για σενα  :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

Αχ μακαρι να ειναι ολα καλα ανυσηχω πολυ γιατι δεν απανταει ο Σαββας?

----------


## existence

Δεν έχω λόγια. Εύχομαι από καρδιάς ένα θαύμα να ανατρέψει τα όσα λένε οι γιατροί.

----------


## Παστελι

Σαββα οτι κιαν εχει συμβει εμεις ειμαστε εδω για σενα και σε νοιαζομαστε και θα σε στηρηξουμε.

----------


## lostin

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για την σύζυγό σου στέλνω την θετική μου σκέψη και εύχομαι μέσα απο την καρδιά μου να σας πάνε όλα καλά. Έχε πίστη και όλα θα πάνε καλά. :Smile:

----------


## sabb

Έφυγε..

Χτες στις 11.15 κατά πως γράφει το αποβιωτήριο (άκου λέξη) , 4 του Μάη, του μήνα που κι οι δυο αγαπούσαμε πάντα πιο πολύ...
Έφυγε χωρίς να μου πει αντίο..
Τι στο καλό κι αν της το είπα εγώ. Το δικό της δεν το άκουσα γαμώτο...
Κι εκείνο το αντίο που είναι πιο βαρύ, είναι εκεινού που φεύγει. όχι όσων μένουνε ξοπίσω.

Πήγα στις 10.30 χτες όπως κάθε πρωί, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να πας πιο νωρίς..Οι νοσηλεύτριες με ξέρουν όλες . Είμαι ο μόνος που έχει πρόσβαση στην μονάδα κάθε ώρα και στιγμή. Ίσως γιατί η γυναίκα μου είναι ο μόνος νέος άνθρωπος που χωρίς προηγούμενο ιστορικό καρδιοπάθειας παλεύει να ζήσει. Όλοι οι οι άλλοι τα 80 τα έχουνε καταπιεί προ πολλού. Μ' αφήσανε να μπω , ενώ σε όλους τους άλλους απαγορεύεται. Είδα τους δείκτες ...
Πίεση 50/28..Δεν είμαι γιατρός..Αλλά ξέρω πως αυτή η πίεση είναι μη βιώσιμη.
Η ανουρία επιμένει...
Η νοσηλεύτρια με ρώτησε αν θέλω να φωνάξει γιατρό για να με ενημερώσει. Αρνήθηκα. Δεν θα μάθαινα τίποτε περισσότερο απ'όσα ήδη καταλάβαιναν τα ίδια μου τα μάτια.

Ήθελα μόνο να μιλήσω μαζί της.Της είπα πολλά και διάφορα...
Όσα είπα αφορούσαν τα παιδιά..Η Ζωή , δεν πήγε σήμερα σχολείο, δεν μπορεί να απαντά συνέχεια στις ερωτήσεις των συμμαθητών της, για το πως πάει η μαμά της, μου είχε ζητήσει από τα χτες να μην πάει. Αντ' αυτής πήγα εγώ στο σχολείο. Έπιασα τον γυμνασιάρχη και του είπα πως η Ζωή δεν μπορεί να έρθει σήμερα γι' αυτό και γι'αυτό το λόγο. Σοκαρίστηκε ο άνθρωπος. Με βεβαίωσε πως η Ζωή αν θελήσει μπορεί να δώσει εξετάσεις τον Σεπτέμβριο. Του είπα πως δεν τίθεται θέμα . Σε γενικό βαθμό βγάζει 19 και δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν θα περάσει την τάξη με 10, αν έγραφε παντού 1...Ο άνθρωπος με διαβεβαίωσε και πάλι πως οι καθηγητές, σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις βλέπουν τα γραπτά με επιείκεια...
Ο Περικλής είναι στο σπίτι των φίλων του και σκέφτομαι να τον πάρω...Φτάνει τόσο..Να τον πάρω ? 
Καμία απάντηση....
Κατέβηκα στο προαύλιο, ξέροντας πως ήταν η τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε...Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά τόξερα...
Όταν ήρθε μετά από κανένα μισάωρο να με ψάξει ο γιατρός στο προαύλιο, τον ρώτησα πριν μου πει οτιδήποτε , να μου πει την διαδικασία....

Σήμερα την κήδεψα. Μια μέρα που δεν σταμάτησε να βρέχει λεπτό, την ξεπροβοδίσαμε στο τελευταίο της σπιτάκι. Φίλοι , γνωστοί και άγνωστοι, από το χτες και το σήμερα, μαζεύτηκαν και γέμισαν την εκκλησία .Αναπάντεχο για έναν άθεο σαν και μένα να κάθεται στο στασίδι αγκαλιά με τα δυο μας παιδιά, και ν' ακούει για τόπους χλοερούς και τόπους αναψύξεως...

Ήταν αγνωστικίστρια κι ήταν ο μόνος λόγος που δεν ήθελα να στερήσω από αυτό που πίστευε , αυτό που πάντα μου 'λεγε...
"..βρε μπας και να κρατήσουμε μια πισινή..."
Γελούσα με τις αμφιβολίες της. 
"Κράτα την πισινή για πάρτη σου.." της έλεγα..."Κι επειδή εγώ θα φύγω πρώτος , εμένα θέλω να μου βάλετε μπουρλότο και να σκορπίσετε τη στάχτη μου στη θάλασσα της Βεριάς" (στο εξοχικό μας)

Κούνια που με κούναγε....

Έφυγε πρώτη κι εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος...

Να είναι πράγματι το αγγελάκι που είπα στον Περικλή μου πως από τώρα και στο εξής θα τον φυλάει από τον ουρανό...

ΥΓ Δεν έχω λόγια να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για τα μηνύματα αγάπης και συμπαράστασης που μου στείλατε. Δεν σας γνωρίζω, αλλά είναι σαν να είμαστε μια ολόκληρη ζωή μαζί..
Περίεργο δεν είναι ???

----------


## Φωτεινη!

συλλυπητηρια μεσα απο την καρδια μου φιλε Σαββα....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σάββα......
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει καμιά σημασία για σένα τώρα πια, αλλά αυτές τις δυο μέρες που έλλειπες πολλοί από μας, είχαμε όλη μέρα το φόρουμ ανοιχτό περιμένοντας νέα σου. 
Το τσατάκι μας δεν άφηνε την κουβέντα σου. Όλοι ευχόμασταν να μπεις και να φέρεις ευχάριστα νέα. Από κάποιες ώρες και μετά είμασταν σχεδόν σίγουροι για το άδικο τέλος. Δεν εισαι από αυτούς που θα μας στερούσε τη χαρά μιας ευχάριστης είδησης που ήξερες πως περιμέναμε.
Λόγια παρηγοριάς δεν υπάρχουν. Φαντάζομαι πως άκουσες πολλές ανούσιες ευχές μετά την τελετή.
Μόνο δύναμη σου εύχομαι, τίποτε άλλο.
Μόνο δύναμη να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτόν τον εφιάλτη που δεν άξιζε ούτε σε σένα ούτε στην οικογένεια σου.

----------


## Sofia

Σαββα, δυναμη κ κουραγιο....σε σενα κ τα παιδια σου ευχομαι....

----------


## Παστελι

Οχι ρε γαμωτο οχι ελεος!!!Λυπαμαι Σαββα παρα πολυ ........... :Frown: 

krima krima pou einai o 8eos? :Frown:  :Frown: 
Ta silipitiria moy sabb ponesa para poli apo meres tora eixa katalabei.....prospa8ise na koitakseis ta pedakia kai eidika to mikro krima poli krima.ti soi arostia pernei enan neo anun8ropo toso grigora?

----------


## gus1973

Σάββα θερμά συλλυπητήρια... 
Τι να πω... κουράγιο...
Σου εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη τόσο εσύ όσο και τα παιδάκια σου...

----------


## γιώτα2

Σαββα τα θερμα μου συλλυπητηρια.πρεπει οσο κι αν πονας να φανεις δυνατος για σενα και τα παιδια.να ειστε καλα και να παιρνεις μονο χαρες απο τα καμαρια σου.σιγουρα ο αγγελος σας απο ψηλα σας προστατευει και δεν θελει να σας βλεπει να υποφερετε.

----------


## Lou!

σαββα συλληπητηρια, κ τη σιωπη μου.

----------


## Boltseed

Συλλυπητηρια Σαββα..
 :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Σάββα.....
κι ειχε μια βροχη ολη μερα ... πραγματικα...
τελικα, υπαρχει- δεν υπαρχει θεος, τι να το κανεις... δικαιοσυνη παντως, δεν υπαρχει....
δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα αν εχανα εναν συντροφο τοσο αδικα και τοσο νεο, σιγουρα δεν θα εβρισκα καμια μεταφυσικη παρηγορια, καθως, του κλαμπ κι εγω....
δεν ξερω που να σου πω να ψαξεις κι εσυ για παρηγορια, αν την βρεις να μου την πεις κι εμενα..
ισως στα ματια των παιδιων σου, εκει που θα βλεπεις την φυσικη της συνεχεια και την κοινη σας δημιουργια, να μπορεσεις καποτε να βρεις παρηγορια.

δεν ξερω αν αποφασισες τελικα να κανεις τον δυνατο, εδω μπορεις να εισαι οσο αδυναμος θελεις παντως κι αν σου κανει την παραμικρη ανακουφιση η παρεα μας, να ερχεσαι να τα λεμε οποτε θελεις.

----------


## arktos

σάββα, θα είναι το αγγελάκι που θα σας κοιτάζει κ θα εύχεται κ θα θέλει να σας βλέπει ευτυχισμένους.
να βρείτε τη δύναμη κ το κουράγιο να προχωρήσετε στη ζωή, στηρίζοντας ο ένας τον αλλο...
λυπάμαι....

----------


## soft

Σαββα μου δεν σε ξερω αλλα θελω να σου πω οτι παρολο που δεν εχουμε μιλησει ποτε ,οτι αυτο για μενα δεν εχει καμια σημασια , εισαι ενας ανθρωπος διπλα μου ενας συνανθρωπος μου ,που ποναει για το χαμο τωρα του στηριγματος σου της συντροφου σου , της αγαπης σου που ολα αυτα τα χρονια πορευοσασταν μαζι ,και σε νιωθω τοσο πολυ 
Οσο μπορουσα να παρακολουθησω την αγωνια σου αυτες τις μερες μεσα και απο την ενημερωση που ειχα και απο τα παιδια εδω μεσα στο φορουμ ,αφου δεν εχω νετ εδω στα ποταμια και στα λαγκαδια και στα βουνα που ειμαι , αλλα μονο περιστασιακα , και δεν ημουν σε θεση να παρακολουθω τα οσα γραφονται στο φορουμ γιατι εχω φυγει και γω στο πουθενα και στο οπου ναναι μετα απο τον θανατο του δικου μου συντροφου πριν ενα μηνα ,ειμαι στην πολη παλι για να σου στειλω την αγαπη μου το κουραγιο και την συμπαρασταση μου (ευχαριστω ειχα ζητησει να με ενημερωνουν ησασταν στη σκεψη μου ,και μονο δυναμη εστελνα ) Κουραγιο καλε μου .. Δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι αλλο τωρα ,οταν γυρισω πισω Αθηνα στην εδρα μου πιστευω να ειμαι καλυτερα να σου γραψω κατι παραπανω Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ μα τοσο πολυ .Ξερω την αισθηση του χανω και δεν θα ξαναδω τον ανθρωπο μου δεν θα τον ξανανιωσω διπλα μου και ποναει ολο αυτο τοσο πολυ .Να προσεχεις εσενα και τα παιδακια σου. Καλη δυναμη μεσα απο την ψυχη μου...

----------


## carrie

Δεν ημουν ποτε καλη σε αυτα..

----------


## boubourina

Αγαπημενε μου Saab,Το μονο που σκεφτομουν με το που μπηκα σπιτι ηταν να δω αν υπαρχουν νεα σου.
Και υπηρχαν.......

Saab, λυπαμαι, λυπαμαι πολυ μα παρα πολυ. Μπορει να περναω απο το μονοπατι του πονου σου αλλα δεν θα ηθελα κανεις μα κανεις να μου κανει τετοια παρεα σε τετοιο πονο.

Εγω σημερα κλεινω 2 μηνες και εσυ ξεκινας.
Καλο ταξιδι εσυ και ο πονος σου. Γιατι οσους και αν εχεις γυρω σου, θα εισαι εσυ και ο πονος σου Saab. Ακομα και τα παιδακια σου το βιωνουν διαφορετικα απο εσενα
Πες ενα αντιο και δυο και τρια, οσα και να πεις δεν ειναι αρκετα, και οσα και αν ειχε καταφερει να σου πει δεν θα σου εφταναν αυτη την ωρα.
Τωρα ειναι η Δυσκολη Ωρα, η πιο Μεγαλη Ωρα.
Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να συνεχισω να σου μιλαω, τι να σου πω... τα λογια δεν φτανουν δεν καλυπτουν.
Σου λεω μονο οτι εχεις παρεα εμενα και εχω παρεα εσενα.
Καταραμμενη παρεα ειμαστε αλλα τι να κανουμε.
Καποια πριν λιγο στο δρομο μου ειπε.... μην την μελετας την δυστυχια. δεν την μελεταω, απλα μου ερχεται κατακεφαλα και δεν μπορω να την αποφυγω.
Κουραγιο, μαλλον το κουραγιο ειναι κενη λεξη ετουτες τις στιγμες.
Το μυαλο ακομα δεν χωραει τιποτα, ουτε καν τον ιδιο το γεγονος, ουτε το παρελθον μπορεις να θυμηθεις απολυτα ουτε το μελλον να υπολογισεις.
Αυτη η ωρα ειναι δικη σου και δικη της. Στον γιο σου και στην κορουλα σου θα πρεπει να πεις πολλα χαζα ακομα αλλα οχι τωρα.

Τωρα ασε τα δακρυα να τρεξουν και οταν καταφερεις να τα σκουπισεις θα ειμαστε ολοι εδω σου σταθουμε
Αχ βρε Σαββα, αχ βρε Σαββα.
Βγαινω απο τπ site γιατι παλι κλαιω και νιωθω τον πονο σου σαν δικο μου.

----------


## Gothly

Σαββα, συληπητήρια  :Frown:  λυπήθηκα πολυ όταν το διάβασα. δε σε ξέρω αλλα απο τα όσα γραφεις εδω κατα καιρους σε εχω συμπαθησει. Ήταν πολύ άδικο να φύγει η γυναίκα σου , σου εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο απο εδω και πέρα (δε ξέρω και τι λένε :\ )

----------


## Arsi

Συλλυπητήρια Σάββα.
Λυπάμαι πολύ.
Κουράγιο και δύναμη.

----------


## katerinaki

Εν τελει πληρης αναρχια επικρατει, δεν υπαρχει σειρα!Αναρχος κ ακατανοητος ο θεος των ανθρωπων!
Sabb καλε μου ,κρατησου δυνατος. Συλλυπητηρια.ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

----------


## iberis

Σάββα λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ κι ας μην σε ξέρω. 
Σκέφτομαι ότι μπροστά στον θάνατο όλα μοιάζουν τόσο ασήμαντα...
Εύχομαι σε σένα και στα παιδιά σου δύναμη και κουράγιο.

----------


## sousou

συλληπητηρια....δυστυχως καποιες φορες δεν οριζουμε εμεις τη ζωη μας.πρεπει να φανεις δυνατος για τα παιδακια σου τωρα.

----------


## Empneustns

Τα συλληπητηρια μου Σαββα.Δεν νομιζω να υπηρξε ατομο στο φορουμ που να διαβασε τα μηνυματα σου και να μην εκλαψε...
Ο χρονος περναει για ολους μας,στη θεση σου μονο μια φραση θα ερχοταν στο στομα μου.Λιγο μεταφυσικη ισως και μακαβρια αλλα περα για περα πραγματικη κατα την γνωμη μου.
Στο επ ανιδειν...
Κουραγιο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

σαββα...μη χάνεσαι.........να μπαίνεις...
Όπως και να χει εδώ θα μπορείς να είσαι εσύ..... :Smile:

----------


## claire

πήγα να γράψω κουράγιο και μην χάνεις την ελπίδα σου, αλλά είδα τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις και.... :Frown: 

μακάρι να βρεις όση δύναμη χρειάζεται για να ανταπεξέλθεις στις δύσκολες αυτές ώρες.
πραγματικά, λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ... δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου γράψω...

----------


## Deep purple

Λυπάμαι πολύ Σάββα. Ελπίζω τα παιδιά σου να σου δώσουν τη δύναμη που χρειάζεσαι. Η γυναίκα σου θα σας προσέχει με έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο πια, αλλά θα είναι ΕΚΕΙ, κοντά σας, δίπλα σας, μέσα σας.

----------


## Fearg

Sabb, θερμα συλλυπητηρια και απο εμενα. Εχοντας διαπιστωσει απο τα γραφομενα σου οτι εισαι συγκροτημενος και χρησιμος ανθρωπος, λυπηθηκα πολυ με το γεγονος που ετυχε σε εσενα και την οικογενεια σου. Σου ευχομαι να βρεις δυναμη να ανταπεξελθεις στα δυσκολα.

----------


## boubourina

> Λυπάμαι πολύ Σάββα. Ελπίζω τα παιδιά σου να σου δώσουν τη δύναμη που χρειάζεσαι. Η γυναίκα σου θα σας προσέχει με έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο πια, αλλά θα είναι ΕΚΕΙ, κοντά σας, δίπλα σας, μέσα σας.


οχι deep δεν ειναι εδω. και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα!!! Deep μου ειναι τοοοοοοοοοσο βαρυ και δυσκολο οσο δεν φανταζεσαι

----------


## RainAndWind

Συλλυπητήρια Σάββα σε σένα και στα παιδιά σας. Δεν έχω λόγια και είναι τόσο λειψά έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
Είναι ελάχιστα αυτά που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για σένα, μόνο να ξέρεις πως είμαστε εδώ να μας μιλάς όταν το χρειάζεσαι.
Τη σκέψη μου έχεις. Καλή δύναμη στο ανηφόρι σου φίλε.

----------


## Boltseed

για σενα Σαββα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqrg_1TkKT4

----------


## crazy_diamond

...άλλα θα ήθελα να βρω εδώ και να διαβάσω, όπως και όλοι μας.

Σάββα, λυπάμαι.. λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ..
Δύναμη πολλή σε σένα, στα παιδιά σας.. μια γροθιά τώρα ατσαλωμένη με αγάπη.
Και να μας μιλάς..

Ζεστή σκέψη και στους τρεις σας..

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Ποσο λυπαμαι, μα ποσο λυπαμαι............κανε κουραγιο και οσο μπορεις μίλα και εκφρασου. Εδω, σε μας, σε δικους σου, σε φίλους.....και κατι απο μενα που περναω το δικο μου Γολγοθα..............να μιλας για εκεινη, να μιλας σε οσους θελουν να ακουν............ΌΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ..............Κλαιω, δεν μπορω, ειμαι απο την αλλη μεριά που έχασα τιν αντρα μου στα 38 αλλα καταλαβαινω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. Να γραφεις και εδω να βγαζεις συναισθηματα, εδω ειμαστε ολοι, τραβαμε τια δικά μας λουκια, και μπορουμε να σε νοιώσουμε. 
Μια μεγαλη αγκαλιά στα παιδια σου.............

----------


## Nat

Μεγάλος ο πόνος... Αλλά να ξέρεις, Σάββα, ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε νιώθουν και τον μοιράζονται μαζί σου, κι ας σε έχουν γνωρίσει μόνο διαδικτυακά.
Και κάτι που μου είπαν κάποτε και το κράτησα: ο μεγάλος πόνος γεννάει και μεγάλη δύναμη. Εύχομαι να ξεπηδήσει από μέσα σου αυτή η δύναμη...

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Σάββα. Πώς ξημερώσατε? Πώς είναι τα παιδιά? Κοιμηθήκατε καθόλου? 
Είναι νωρίς ακόμη αλλά σκέψου την περίπτωση να πάρεις κι εσύ και τα παιδιά ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Να μπορέσετε να διαπραγματευτείτε τη μεγάλη σας απώλεια, ειδικά τα παιδιά, μετά το πρώτο ισχυρό σοκ, να τους δοθεί η δυνατότητα να βρουν τρόπους να ανταπεξέλθουν και σε σένα να προσαρμοστείς στις τόσες απαιτήσεις της νέας πραγματικότητάς σου. 

Οι πρώτες βδομάδες θα είναι δύσκολες πολύ γι αυτά και για σένα. Η αδερφή σου αν μπορέσει Σάββα ας μείνει και άλλο λίγο καιρό μαζί σας, αν κι εσύ το επιθυμείς φυσικά κι αν κι αυτή μπορεί και θέλει να το κάνει, ίσως λειτουργήσει σαν συναισθηματικό σκέπαστρο για τα παιδιά μία θηλυκή παρουσία. Δεν ξέρω, σκέψεις κάνω και χίλια συγγνώμη σου ζητώ αν δε θέλεις ακόμη να μιλήσεις για τίποτε απ' όλα τούτα. Οι άξαφνες απώλειες είναι που έχουν το μεγαλύτερο βάρος, γιατί δεν έχει δοθεί χρόνος σε κανέναν. Κι εγώ τις δυο που βίωσα ήταν τέτοιου είδους, τις έχω ονομάσει καμπάνα, που ο απόηχος, οι δονήσεις μένουν στο μετά να ηχούν και να σε κουφαίνουν. Σε φιλώ, αν έχεις την ανάγκη να μιλήσεις, έλα μάτια μου. Αν πάλι θέλεις το χρόνο σου και δε μπορείς τώρα, κάνε όπως νιώθεις.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Σάββα λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ. Μερικές φορές μοιάζουν να έρχονται όλες οι δυσκολίες μαζεμένες και ελπίζουμε ότι τουλάχιστον δεν θα χαθούν οι σημαντικοί για εμάς άνθρωποι. Είναι μια τόσο μεγάλη και τόσο ανεπιθύμητη αλλαγή να βιώνεις την απουσία. Καλό σας κουράγιο και περισσότερο σε εσένα που ήταν σύντροφος ζωής.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Συλληπητηρια σαββα και κουραγιο..

----------


## streidi

Αχ βρε Σάββα... Τώρα μόλις το είδα, δεν είχα πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ αυτές τις μέρες... Συλληπητήρια και από μένα... Καλό ταξίδι στην ψυχούλα της, είχε ευτυχισμένη ζωή αφού την αγαπούσατε και σας αγαπούσε τόσο πολύ. Θα έχεις τη θύμησή της να σε φωτίζει από δω και πέρα. Είναι τόσο δύσκολος ο αποχωρισμός... Είσαι δυνατός, φαίνεται από τα γραπτά σου, αλλά είναι τόσο βαρύ όλο αυτό. Δώσε χρόνο και χώρο στον εαυτό σου και να εκφράζεσαι... Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να είμαι εκεί για να σου σφίξω το χέρι, πάλι δε θα ήξερα τι να πω αλλά να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να μοιραστείς εδώ ό,τι θέλεις. Καλή δύναμη...

----------


## existence

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που περνάτε, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω ειλικρινά στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ όταν το διάβασα. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου για να δίνεις δύναμη και στα μικρά σας.

----------


## boubourina

Καλημερα Σαββα,
Σημερα πρεπει να εχεις τα τριημερα υποθετω. Ακομα πολυς κοσμος μπαινει και βγαινει στο σπιτι σου.
Θα ηθελα τοσο να ειχα νεα σου, πως το αντιμετωπιζεις, αν εισαι ορθιος, πως τα πας με τα παιδια, πως νιωθεις τις πρωτες στιγμες, δεν ειναι περιεργεια Σαββα, απλα νιωθω το μονοπατι σου και νοερα το διαβαινω μαζι σου.
Πολλες ερωτησεις απο ασχετους, πολλες συμβουλες απο ασχετους και θα νιωθεις οτι δεν εχουν καμμια δουλεια να σε ρωτουν πως θα κανεις το ενα και πως θα κανεις το αλλο. Υπομονη και θα ξεκαθαρισει σιγα σιγα, θα βρεις το νεο σου ρολο σε αυτη τη ζωη και σε αυτη την οικογενεια απο οπου νιωθεις οτι με την απωλεια της συντροφου σου, διαλυθηκαν ολα.

----------


## lostin

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια... :Frown: 
Κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ7-f...eature=related

----------


## narnia

Κουράγιο, κρατήσου όσο μπορείς, κρατήσου από τις αναμνήσεις, τα παιδιά σου θα περιμένουν εσένα να την ανασταίνεις ζώντας τες. Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

πολλες συμβουλες απο ασχετους...ναι,ετσι ειναι.και ρωτανε,ρωτανε...Σαββα,εμενα ακομα ρωτανε και δινουν συμβουλες.χτες ε΄κλεισε 1 μηνα...η κατασταση μου δεν αλλαζει,μαλλον χειροτερα ειμαι.δεν να το καταλαβει καποιος αν δεν το εχει βιωσει...για μενα ηταν τα παντα,δεν εχω κανεναν αλλο.πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν να μπορεσω να το αντεξω....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

sabb συλλυπητηρια!ξερω οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει να διωξει τον πονο σου αυτη τη στιγμη..βιωσε τον μην το καταπιεσεις!συνεχισε να γραφεις εδω ολοι εδω σαγαπαμε!

ναταλι κουραγιο και σε σενα!ειναι παντα τοσο δυσκολο για αυτους που μενουν πισω!πρεπει να εχεις απιστευτη δυναμη!ευχομαι να μπορεσεις να κρατησεις τις γλυκες αναμνησεις και να σου διωξει ο χρονος ολες τις ασχημες!

----------


## depi74

Αυτες τις ωρες,κανεις δεν μπορει να διωξει τον πονο που εχεις μεσα σου,αφησε τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο...κλαψε,φωναξε...το ξερω οτι θα ειναι μια παροδικη ανακουφιση...ομως πρεπει να αντεξεις,πρεπει να γινεις σκληρος........εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις πολλα.....συλλυπητηρια Σαββα....και κανε υπομονη...ο χρονος....

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Σαββα,πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε ετσι.Εμεις που χασαμε τους αγαπημενους. Τα παιδακια μας που μενανε ορφανα.Εμενα ρωταει ο μικρος *και αν και εσυ να παθεις κατι? να μενουμε μονοι μας?* 
εγω οπου και κοιταξω στο σπιτι-ολα με τα χερακια του μωρου μου ειναι φτιαγμενα.Ειχε χρυσα χερακια.τωρα???? 
εισοδημα δεν εχω.ουτε εκει ξερω πως να ζησουμε....
τα ματια του,το χαμογελο του...12 χρονια -αλλα ειμασταν ερωτευμενοι! το παθος μας δεν εχει σβησει! και τωρα,στα 40 (μολις!) καταλαβαινω οτι ολα για μενα εχουν τελιωσει.Δεν βρισκεις στη ζωη το δευτερο σου το ημισο δυο φορες...
Σαββα,εισαι τυχερος που εχεις αδερφη που ειστε τοσο δεμενοι.δεν εισαι μονος.
εχεις κανεναν αλλο? γονεις? 
Πηγαινε στο ψυχολογο.Παρε και χαπια.οτι μπορεις κανει για να απαλυνει τον πονο.Αμα εχεις δυνατοτητα-δουλεια,πολλη δουλεια.

----------


## sabb

Διαβάζω τα μηνύματα σας και εισπράττω μόνο αγάπη...Το νοιάξιμο και την ανάγκη για συμπαράσταση, έτσι όπως την καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας από σας για έναν συνάνθρωπο σας που δεν γνωρίσατε παρά μόνο μέσα από τα γραπτά του , τις ιδέες και τις απόψεις του...

Μεσ' την ατυχία μου, νοιώθω τόσο τυχερός που είμαι σ' έναν χώρο με τόση ανθρωπιά....
Δεν ξέρω πως να σας ευχαριστήσω..Θα ήθελα να σας σφίγξω στην αγκαλιά μου μου έναν έναν , να αγγίξω με κάποιο τρόπο την αγάπη σας...
Αγγίζεται η αγάπη ?
Αν ναι, ελπίζω κάποτε να την "πιάσω" στα χέρια μου , όταν θα σφίγγω το χέρι του καθένα σας , ή όταν τα μάτια σας "αγγίξουν" τα δικά μου.
Το ελπίζω και το εύχομαι μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου...Είναι κρίμα τόση ανθρωπιά να μένει εγκλωβισμένη μέσα σε καλώδια ethernet και να μην γίνεται ένα άγγιγμα, ένα τσούγκρισμα ποτηριού, μια λέξη που θα μυρίζει ανάσα.
Ζούμε μακριά - αλλά δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο κοντά μου σας νοιώθω πια...
Έχω έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση πολλές φορές με κάποιους από εσάς σ' αυτό το χώρο. Για πράγματα πεζά ή για αξίες ζωής. Για έννοιες απλές, ή έννοιες που καθορίζουν το ποιοι είμαστε. Για το μικρό και το μεγάλο. Για το τίποτα και το όλο...
Και σήμερα αγαπώ κάθε στιγμή που πάτησα στο πληκτρολόγιο το παραμικρό κόμμα ή παύλα ή τις τελίτσες μου που λένε πολλά - για μένα - όταν είναι πάνω από μία, στις αναζητήσεις μου μέσα από τις συνομιλίες μου μαζί σας. Συγχωρείστε μου την κάθε ειρωνεία, υπερβολή, καγχασμό, αν εισπράξατε τον παραμικρό αρνητισμό από μένα ζητώ μια τεράστια συγγνώμη - η μεγαθυμία σας ήταν η αγάπη σας να απαλύνετε έναν πόνο ανθρώπινο, πέρα από αντιπαλότητες και αντιγνωμίες σε θέματα καθημερινότητας.
Όλα έχουν την αξία τους.
Η μεγαλύτερη αξία ωστόσο , πάνω από τις διαφωνίες και το αντίρροπο των απόψεων, είναι να είσαι άνθρωπος , να νοιώθεις τον άλλον, να στηρίζεις , να αγαπάς...

Τα τριήμερα γίνανε χτες το πρωί.. Δεν ξέρω απ' αυτά - για λόγους που όλοι όσοι από εσάς έχετε συνομιλήσει μαζί μου καταλαβαίνετε...
Όλα τα ανέλαβε η αδελφή μου, η γυναίκα του κουνιάδου μου κι η μικρή μου κουμπάρα - μικρή είναι αυτή που πάντρεψα κι είναι στα 34 τώρα και μεγάλη είναι αυτή που με πάντρεψε και είναι στα 52, τις ξεχωρίζω μικρή και μεγάλη σαν ηλικία κι όχι σαν αξία. Διαδικασία άγνωρη. Κεριά, κρασί μαυροδάφνη, θυμιατό , στάρι βρασμένο, είναι απίστευτο τι μαθαίνει κανείς σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Ένας παπάς, δέκα συγγενείς, ένα μνήμα άφτιαχτο ακόμη, ένα πεντάευρο ...Που εγώ δεν κατάλαβα πως έπρεπε να δώσω. Και με κοίταγε ο παπάς και με ξανακοίταγε και με ξαναματακοίταγε, μέχρι που μέσα στη πίκρα μου δεν ήξερα τι να υποθέσω..
Η μικρή μου η κουμπάρα - μια απίστευτη προσωπικότητα σε ενέργεια και δύναμη - έσκυψε προς το μέρος μου...
"Δώστου ένα πεντάευρο" μου ψιθύρισε...
"Σε ποιον ?" ρωτάω ο αδαής...
"Στον παπά" μου λέει κάπως νευριασμένα ( τέμπερ αξεπέραστο η μικρή μου κουμπαρούλα...)
"Τι πεντάευρο και σε ποιον παπά ?" ρωτάω ο πανηλίθιος...
Διάλογοι απείρου κάλλους ...
Το 5ευρο το είχε δώσει ήδη η αδελφή μου στον παπά, καταλαβαίνοντας πως η αδαημοσύνη μου ξεπερνούσε τα όρια της βλακείας και πως δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση ποτέ να αντιληφθώ εν τέλει πως ο παράδεισος των χριστιανών κοστίζει πάνω - κάτω γύρω στα 5 ευρώ.

Ζω μια άλλη κατάσταση. Σ' ένα επίπεδο πάνω από τις ψυχικές μου αντοχές... Αλλά πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρω....


Αραβέλα , μου λείπεις καρδιά μου. Και λείπεις πιο πολύ στα παιδιά μας................
Διάλεξες ένα ταξίδι να κάνεις μονάχη σου. Το δικό μας κοινό ταξίδι κράτησε 32 χρόνια - και λάτρεψα που το έκανα μαζί σου....

----------


## arktos

σάββα, μπαίνω για να διαβάσω τα νέα σου κ να δω πως εισαι....
χαίρομαι που εισαι καλυτερα...
όσο εισαι δλδ

μν ξεχασεις αυτό που σου ειπα...θα θέλει να σας βλεπει καλα κ χαρουμενους
δν ξέρω ποια ειναι η πιο μεγάλη δυστυχια
να φευγεις ή να σου φευγει καποιος
πραγματικά δν έχω απαντήσει ποτε σε αυτό

όσο για τους ανθρώπους του φόρουμ σίγουρα όλοι σε συμπονούμε, γιατί ειναι τραγικο αυτό που σου συνέβη
αυτή η συμπόνοια ειναι που με κράτησε τοσα χρονια εδω
δν μπορεις να γνωρίσεις τοσους ανθρώπους μαζεμένους εκει έξω

ευχομαι καποια στιγμή με το περασμα του χρονου να συναντηθουμε κ να μιλαμε κ από κοντα

όσο για τις συγννώμες...δν ήσουν δα κ αυτός που μας ειπες τα χειρότερα
ξεχώρισες για τα καλυτερα...
το ξερεις, το έχεις ακουσει...

σε σκεφτόμαστε....

----------


## John11

Συλλυπητήρια Σάββα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Είναι λίγα αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει κανείς από μακρυά. Αλλά οι σκέψεις τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι σε εσένα διαβάζοντας όλα σου τα μηνύματα εδώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

.................................................. ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Έχω έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση πολλές φορές με κάποιους από εσάς σ' αυτό το χώρο. Για πράγματα πεζά ή για αξίες ζωής. Για έννοιες απλές, ή έννοιες που καθορίζουν το ποιοι είμαστε. Για το μικρό και το μεγάλο. Για το τίποτα και το όλο...
> Και σήμερα αγαπώ κάθε στιγμή που πάτησα στο πληκτρολόγιο το παραμικρό κόμμα ή παύλα ή τις τελίτσες μου που λένε πολλά - για μένα - όταν είναι πάνω από μία, στις αναζητήσεις μου μέσα από τις συνομιλίες μου μαζί σας. Συγχωρείστε μου την κάθε ειρωνεία, υπερβολή, καγχασμό, αν εισπράξατε τον παραμικρό αρνητισμό από μένα ζητώ μια τεράστια συγγνώμη - η μεγαθυμία σας ήταν η αγάπη σας να απαλύνετε έναν πόνο ανθρώπινο, πέρα από αντιπαλότητες και αντιγνωμίες σε θέματα καθημερινότητας.
> Όλα έχουν την αξία τους.
> Η μεγαλύτερη αξία ωστόσο , πάνω από τις διαφωνίες και το αντίρροπο των απόψεων, είναι να είσαι άνθρωπος , να νοιώθεις τον άλλον, να στηρίζεις , να αγαπάς...


σαββα...μακάρι να ήξερες πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα πως θέλω να τσακώνομαι μαζι σου...να πιάνουμε την τρίχα, να την κάνουμε τροιχιά και να την τραβάμε όλοι μαζι στο φόρουμ. Να πλακωνόμαστε και να βριζομαστε για μερες χωρίς να βγαζουμε άκρη, (πράγμα συνηθες για μας), να γραφουμε σεντόνια προκειμένου να πείσουμε ο ένας τον άλλο πως έχει δίκιο.
Να πιανόμαστε απ' ότι μπορούμε φτάνει να επικρατήσει αυτός με τις καλυτερες ατακες και τα αδιασειστα επιχειρήματα . 

Παιδική χαρά.
Ένα ιντερνετικο τσιρκο.

Και κάπου εκει ήρθε ο θάνατος και γονατίσαμε όλοι μπροστά του. 

Το τσίρκο έγινε νεκροταφείο και ο εγωισμός μας μια αγκαλιά.

Μπορεί να μην έχει τόσο σημασία για σένα. Και λέω σημασία απ' την άποψη πως δεν επηρεάζει την καθημερινότητα σου, δεν απαλύνει τον πραγματικό πόνο σου.

Όμως, ακόμη και πως αυτό που περνάς επηρέασε κάποιους από μας, πως μας ξενυχτησε περιμένοντας ένα καλό νέο, πρώτα για σένα και επειτα για μας μήπως και πιστεψουμε στα θαύματα, σίγουρα σε κάνει έστω και με δυσκολία να χαμογελάσεις, γιατί κάπου βαθιά μέσα σου χαίρεσαι που υπάρχουν .... άνθρωποι.
Άγνωστοι που ταυτίστηκαν με την αγωνία σου, ακόμη και αν σε ήξεραν σαν ένα νικ...άνθρωποι που έκαναν ένα μικρούλι κομμάτι του πονου σου δικό τους, γιατι αυτό είναι ζωη, αυτο είναι αγάπη.

Μπορεί να μη πιστεύεις στο Θεό, πίστεψε όμως στην αγαπη και μπορεί να την εισπράξεις από κει που ποτέ δεν περίμενες.

Κόψτο σε κοματακια και μοιράσου το μαζί μας.

Είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος. Μη τον διανυσεις μόνος σου.

----------


## Arsi

> Ζω μια άλλη κατάσταση. Σ' ένα επίπεδο πάνω από τις ψυχικές μου αντοχές... Αλλά πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρω....
> 
> 
> Αραβέλα , μου λείπεις καρδιά μου. Και λείπεις πιο πολύ στα παιδιά μας................
> Διάλεξες ένα ταξίδι να κάνεις μονάχη σου. Το δικό μας κοινό ταξίδι κράτησε 32 χρόνια - και λάτρεψα που το έκανα μαζί σου....


Είναι δύσκολα αλλά θα τα καταφέρεις.. το λέω με βάση τη μαχητικότητα-δύναμη που εκπέμπεις και την σπίθα της ψυχής σου.

Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πως είναι να ζει κάποιος μια τόσο μεγάλη απώλεια, μόνο υποθέσεις κάνω, αλλά γνωρίζω τον πόνο της ψυχής γενικότερα και συμπάσχω μαζί σου.
Το μοίρασμα πάντα βοηθάει όταν γίνεται σε ανθρώπους με ανοιχτές αγκαλιές κι εδώ είμαστε όλοι κοντά σου. Να μας μιλάς.

Καλό ταξίδι κι από μένα στην Αραβέλα κι ας μην τη γνώριζα και κουράγιο- δύναμη σε σένα και τα παιδιά σου. Αλήθεια τα παιδιά πως είναι? Εύχομαι να είστε ενωμένοι σα γροθιά και να στηρίζετε ο ένας τον άλλον αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες. Καθένας με τον τρόπο του.

Είμαστε εδώ για σένα....

----------


## carrie

Oυτε εγω τα ηξερα αυτα σαββα, τα εμαθα καλα οταν πριν εξι μηνες και κατι εχασα τον πατερα μου.. Εχει πολλα ακομα, εννιαμερα, σαραντα, τριμηνα, εξαμηνα, και πολλα πενταευρα ακομα.. Δεν κοστιζει απλα ο Παραδεισος, ο ιδιος ο θανατος παντα ηθελε το κερμα του, στην εποχη μας απλα θελει πολλα κερματα παραπανω.. Ειναι τραγελαφικο, ουτοπικο, και πολλα πολλα αλλα.. 

Δεν εχω να παω κατι αλλο με εχουν πιασει απιστευτοι συναισθηματισμοι τις τελευταιες μερες.. ΕΙναι κατι πολυ συνταρακτικο να χανεις εναν ανθρωπο σου, θα αλλαξεις αναποφευκτα, μονο αυτο να ξερεις..

----------


## just_40

Τα θερμα μου συλληπητηρια ... απο την αρχη ευχομουν "μακαρι να ηταν ολα αλλιως" ... σε κανενα παιδι δεν "αξιζει" δεν αρμοζει να χασει την μανουλα του τοσο νωρις. Σαββα σιγουρα δεν ηταν επιλογη της συντροφου σου ... της μητερας των παιδιων σου...να ΜΗΝ γερασετε μαζι...μην την κακιζεις απλα να την αγαπας ....εκει που ειναι.
Λυπαμε ειλικρινα.

----------


## streidi

Σάββα χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που μας μιλάς! Αγγίζεται η αγάπη... :-) Περίεργο που συμβαίνει μέσα από μια οθόνη, κι όμως. Με εντυπωσιάζει η δύναμη που διαφαίνεται μέσα από το γραπτό σου μια τέτοια στιγμή. Και μόνο από το γεγονός ότι εκφράζεσαι βασικά, και τόσο συγκροτημένα, ακόμα και σε αυτές τις στιγμές που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πιο δύσκολες... Μπήκες πολύ στις καρδιές μας αυτές τις μέρες αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν είναι μόνο λόγω της κατάστασης, δεν ξέρω αν θα συνέβαινε τόσο πολύ με κάποιον άλλον (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα). Τόσο άσχημο αυτό με το πεντάευρω που περιγράφεις, τόσο άσχημο... Δεν έχει καμια σχέση με αυτό ο Θεός Σάββα, αλήθεια σου λέω... Θυμήσου πόσο είχε νευριάσει με κάτι αντίστοιχο μέσα σ'ένα ναό. Τα παιδάκια σου είναι πολύ τυχερά που σε έχουν μπαμπά πάντως. Τα λέω λίγο ασύνδετα ε; Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και περιμένουμε νέα σου, πάντα.

----------


## depi74

Σαββα μου...αυτο με το πενταευρω...θα συναντησεις παρα πολλα με κατι τετοια....αποτην μια θα σου φαινονται τοσο παραξενα..και απο την αλλη θα σε πιανει νευρικο γελιο.....μπροστα μου μαλλωνε η επιτροπη της εκκλησιας ποιος θα παρει τα χρηματα απο το ενοικιο που δωσαμε,για την αιθουσα, για το μετεπειτα καφε....ειχα μεινει αφωνη...
Σημερα γιορτη της μητερας...και αν θες το πιστευεις,σκεφτηκα τα παιδια σου...ο πρωτος χρονος θα ειναι δυσκολος φιλε μου....η γιορτη,τα γενεθλεια...ολα...αλλα....ΕΙΣΑ Ι στηριγμα πλεον....και εμεις πιστευουμε το δικο σου....τοσο μακρια αλλα και τοσο κοντα σου..

----------


## Φωτεινη!

σαββα μου,ειμαστε ολοι ανθρωποι..κι ας ειμαστε μονο νικς..καποιος υπαρχει πισω απο το πι σι,ναι?
Ολοι ανησυχουμε,ολοι πονεσαμε μαζι σου..εγω να σου πω φοβαμαι οταν σε διαβαζω τοσο ψυχραιμο..φοβαμαι μηπως δεν βγαζεις τον πονο σου και κρατας "χαρακτηρα" για να στηριξεις τους υπολοιπους.
ΔΕΝ πρεπει να πνιξεις τον πονο σου,καλε μου.
Αγγιγμα συμπαραστασης απο εμενα,ο,τι κι αν αξιζει αυτο απο μια αγνωστη!

----------


## boubourina

> σαββα μου,ειμαστε ολοι ανθρωποι..κι ας ειμαστε μονο νικς..καποιος υπαρχει πισω απο το πι σι,ναι?
> Ολοι ανησυχουμε,ολοι πονεσαμε μαζι σου..εγω να σου πω φοβαμαι οταν σε διαβαζω τοσο ψυχραιμο..φοβαμαι μηπως δεν βγαζεις τον πονο σου και κρατας "χαρακτηρα" για να στηριξεις τους υπολοιπους.
> ΔΕΝ πρεπει να πνιξεις τον πονο σου,καλε μου.
> Αγγιγμα συμπαραστασης απο εμενα,ο,τι κι αν αξιζει αυτο απο μια αγνωστη!


Sabb συλληπητηρια και παλι αγαπημενε φιλε,
Ηθελα να σου πω οτι αν μπορεις και ξεσπας καλως, αν παλι δεν μπορεις παλι σε καταλαβαινω. Οταν εχεις πλεον τοσες ευθυνες για τοσα πολλα η φυσικη αμυνα του μυαλου ειναι να βαλει σε ταξη την νεα κατασταση που προκυπτει και μετα υποσχεσαι στον εαυτο σου οτι θα χαλαρωσεις, θα σπασεις, θα πενθησεις.
Μονο μην αργησεις πολυ να σπασεις.
Εγω αργησα και εγινε κολαση η καθε μου μερα.
Ουτε ενα δακρυ δεν ετρεχε μεχρι τα 40. Περιγελουσα την κατασταση και ελεγα σε ολους εχετε δει χηρα χωρις χαρτομαντηλο?
Ομως τωρα μετα απο 2 μηνες ειναι σαν να ξυπνησα απο εναν τρελο εφιαλτη και ζω οχι πια στο ονειρο αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα μου τον τρελο μου εφιαλτη. 2 μηνες ηξερα οτι τον εχω χασει, ηξερα οτι τωρα πια ειμαι μονη μου, ηξερα οτι η αγαπη μου ηταν σε αλλους ουρανους, αλλα τωρα καταλαβα οτι τον εχω χασει για ΠΑΝΤΑ!, θα ειμαι μονη μου για ΠΑΝΤΑ!!, η αγαπη μου δεν θα ειναι ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ μαζι μου! Το παιδι μου δεν θα ξαναδει τον πατερα του ΠΟΤΕ.
Μην μπεις σε εργασιοθεραπεια για να μην σκεφτεσαι, δωσε στον εαυτο σου λιγο χρονο να καταλαβει τι εχει γινει.
Ειχες μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες τον ρολο του συζυγου, του συντροφου, του φιλου, του πατερα.
Τωρα ολοι συρρικνωνονται σε ΕΝΑΝ! εισαι ΜΟΝΟ πατερας και τιποτα αλλο και αυτο θα κρατησει καμποσο καιρο.
Προσπαθησε να επανασυνταξεις δυναμεις και να επαναορισεις τους ρολους σου. Αυτο θα σε φερει σε ισορροπια με τον πονο σου και την θλιψη σου, δεν θα στα απαλυνει αλλα θα σου επιτρεπει ... να τα επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου.
Καλη δυναμη σε οποιο μονοπατι και αν περπατας αυτη την ωρα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

ΟΧΙ! οχι αυτη τη λεξη *ΠΟΤΕ!*. εγω δεν την αντεχω! στο σπιτι μου τα ρουχα του ειναι στην κρεμαστρα. τον περιμενω..απλα πηγε ενα ταξιδι και να γυρισει.
ενας μηνας...χωρις δακρυ δεν περασε ουτε μια μερα...κουραστικα...θελω να παω κοντα του.οπου και αν ειναι.

----------


## chr1986

Συλλυπητήρια sabb, κουράγιο και δύναμη, για τα παιδιά σου.. Και για εκείνη όμως... Δε θα ήθελε να σε δει να το βάζεις κάτω..

----------


## marouba

Σάββα, όπως όλοι ετσι και εγω παρακολουθούσα το forum κάθε μέρα για να δω τις εξελίξεις, λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ..... Μου θύμισες εμένα την τελευταία μέρα στην εντατική ήξερα πως δεν θα την ξαναδώ...... Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα παιχνίδια της ζωής.... Έχεις 2 υπέροχα παιδιά όπως και'γω κοίτα μην τα <<βλάψεις>> άθελα σου με τον πένθος σου.... Προσπάθησε να βρείς κάποιον ειδικό για βοήθεια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Σάββα. Αν πρόσεξες, κανένας μας πια δε σε λέει sabb. Είναι λες και ο θάνατος της γυναίκας σου έσπασε ένα φράγμα ανάμεσα στη διαδικτυακή σου παρουσία και στην πραγματική σου ζωή. Μακάρι να μη χρειαζόταν και συ νά'χες μαζί σου τη σύντροφό σου. Έγινε όμως. Είναι πια γεγονός. Πόσο θα σου χρειαστεί αυτό το οδυνηρό γεγονός να το ξεπεράσεις, δεν ξέρω. Και δεν ξέρω και αν είναι καν κατάλληλο το ξεπερνώ. Πώς να ξεπεράσεις την αγάπη? Η αγάπη πάντα σε ξεπερνά. Όπως κι ο θάνατος. Είναι υπερβατικά και τα δύο, δεν είναι ειρωνικό? Ίσως να υπάρχει μάλιστα και λίγος θάνατος μέσα στην αγάπη, ή λίγη αγάπη μέσα στο θάνατο? Μπουρμ******λα πρωινιάτικα που θά'λεγε κι ένας παλιός -χαμένος επίσης- φίλος.
Σκεφτόμουνα αυτό το πεντάευρω. Πόσα μου θύμισε δικά μου. Τους παπάδες μέσα στο νεκροταφείο να γυρνάνε γυρεύοντας που θα πουλήσουν την πραμάτεια τους. Και μας, μια οικογένεια σπασμένη έτσι κι αλλιώς, ενωμένοι στο θρήνο και στη σιωπή των αποκαλύψεων του τετελεσμένου. Φτηνά σας πήγε. Εμάς μας ζήτησε δεκαπεντάευρω. Γιατί ήξερε πως θα τα δίναμε, αφού ήμασταν εκεί για ένα δεκάχρονο παιδί. Τόσο σάπιοι και στυγνοί εκμεταλλευτές του ανθρώπινου πόνου είναι. Ένα ψάλσιμο ροδάνι, στο τσάκα τσάκα για να πάνε στους επόμενους πελάτες, και δες ρε, ούτε έναν λόγο αληθινής παρηγορίας, ούτε ένα βλέμμα συμπονετικό, μόνο κάτι άψυχα, άνευρα, πολυμασημένα λόγια απέξω, παπαγαλία σωτήρια. Εννοείται ότι εγώ ήμουν αλλού στο ψαλτήρι και πως μισούσα να μοιράζομαι στιγμές που σε σημαδεύουν με ένα τσούρμο άσχετους. Αλλά δε με άκουγε και κανένας όταν τους έλεγα άστε τον παπά και τα κεριά δε μας χρειάζονται. Να πάνε να χεστούν κι αυτοί κι οι σωτηρίες τους.

Εύχομαι κάθε μέρα να μπορείτε αρχικά να τα βγάζετε πέρα, και λίγο λίγο να μπορέσετε να το δεχτείτε και να προχωρήσετε. Σκέφτομαι όσα έγραψες, σκέφτομαι τα 32 χρόνια, σκέφτομαι το μικράκι σας, σκέφτομαι και την εφηβεία, που νά'χει μέσα σ'αυτήν ένας έφηβος να πέσει και σε πιο βαθιά νερά... Αλλά θα τα καταφέρετε Σάββα, είμαι βέβαιη, γιατί είσαι ένας καλός πατέρας, όσο σ' έχω διαβάσει, που τιμά το ρόλο του απέναντι στα βλαστάρια του. Είσαι ο κορμός, που από σένα θα πάρουνε χυμούς, από σένα θα αντλήσουνε σοφία και κουράγιο. Και θα τά'χεις το νου σου και κείνα εσένα. Μέσα στην ατυχία σας αυτή, εξακολουθείτε να είστε μια τυχερή, δεμένη, στρωτή οικογένεια και δε φοβάμαι τέτοιες οικογένειες, ξέρω πόση αξία έχουν. Τι όμορφο όνομα είχε η γυναίκα σου. Στο καλό Αραβέλλα.

Σε φιλώ Σάββα. Όποτε μπορείς, έχεις τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να μας γράφεις πώς τα πάτε, είστε μέσα μας πια σα μια δική μας οικογένεια, δεν έχει και σημασία που δεν ξέρουμε καν την όψη σας, ήρθε το πράγμα έτσι που μοιραστήκαμε με έναν τρόπο παράξενο τις διαδρομές σας. Νά'στε καλά και γεροί όλοι σας!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> ΟΧΙ! οχι αυτη τη λεξη *ΠΟΤΕ!*. εγω δεν την αντεχω! στο σπιτι μου τα ρουχα του ειναι στην κρεμαστρα. τον περιμενω..απλα πηγε ενα ταξιδι και να γυρισει.
> ενας μηνας...χωρις δακρυ δεν περασε ουτε μια μερα...κουραστικα...θελω να παω κοντα του.οπου και αν ειναι.


Και μενα εκει,,,,,,στη ντουλαπα,τον περιμενω καθε απογευμα...................για μια ζωη θα περιμενω............

----------


## Remedy

> Και μενα εκει,,,,,,στη ντουλαπα,τον περιμενω καθε απογευμα...................για μια ζωη θα περιμενω............


αν θελετε μια πρακτικη συμβουλη, απο καποια που εχει ζησει γυρω στους 5 θανατους πολυ κοντινων προσωπων (ο ενας δικος μου και οι 4 του πρωην μου)
οσο κι αν σας φαινεται ισως οδυνηρο.
αδειαστε ΑΜΕΣΩΣ αυτα τα ρουχα.
δωστε τα οπου τα δινουν, σε συγγενεις, σε εκκλησιες, θα βρειτε που...
ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ...
οσο τα κρατατε θα ζειτε μεσα σε ενα μαυσωλειο....

δεν λεω οτι θα ξεχασετε, κανεις δεν ξεχναει.
θα εχετε ομως ενα περιβαλλον που ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ καποτε να ξεχασετε και θα σας δινει ΚΑΙ στιγμες ηρεμιας...

----------


## Remedy

Σαββα καλησπερα
πως να ειναι το μεσημερι σου αραγε?
ελπιζω υποφερτο
δεν ξερω και τι απεγιναν τα ασφικτικα οικονομικα σου προβληματα...
ελπιζω να βρεθηκαν καποιες λυσεις εστω γι αυτα.
κατι να αρχισει να πηγαινει καπως καλα σε αυτη τη ζωη που σε δοκιμαζει τοσο, τον τελευταιο καιρο.
κουραγιο...

----------


## sabb

> Σαββα καλησπερα
> πως να ειναι το μεσημερι σου αραγε?
> ελπιζω υποφερτο
> δεν ξερω και τι απεγιναν τα ασφικτικα οικονομικα σου προβληματα...
> ελπιζω να βρεθηκαν καποιες λυσεις εστω γι αυτα.
> κατι να αρχισει να πηγαινει καπως καλα σε αυτη τη ζωη που σε δοκιμαζει τοσο, τον τελευταιο καιρο.
> κουραγιο...


Καλησπέρα Ρεμ...
Ανακαλύπτω δυνάμεις στον εαυτό μου που δεν ήξερα πως είχα. Ίσως είναι νωρίς ακόμη ή είμαι πολύ απασχολημένος με τα διαδικαστικά , που δεν μ'αφήνουν να βυθιστώ στο πένθος. Τα παιδιά μου είναι η ύψιστη προτεραιότητα μου και αυτή η επιπρόσθετη ευθύνη ζωής, μου αφαιρεί στιγμές θρήνου - καλό ή κακό θα φανεί στο αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα.
Τα οικονομικά προβλήματα μου δεν είναι πια τόσο έντονα - γιατί είχα προχωρήσει σε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις , κι από την άλλη μεριά, είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που με απασχολεί αυτή την στιγμή...
Μέσα στη μαυρίλα που χρωματίζει πια τη ζωή μου, υπάρχουν και κάποιες ας πούμε θετικές προοπτικές.
Η γυναίκα μου μέχρι την ημέρα του θανάτου της, απασχολούνταν στην δική μου επιχείρηση σαν βοηθός λογιστού με ψηλές αποδοχές τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια, κι αυτό έχει την σημασία του. Στην αγορά εργασίας είναι εδώ και 26 χρόνια με πλήρη ασφάλιση στο ΙΚΑ. Τα παιδιά μου - αλλά κι εγώ ο ίδιος σε μικρό ποσοστό, ανεξάρτητα με το αν διαθέτω και ποια εισοδήματα - δικαιούμαστε σύνταξης τουλάχιστον μέχρι την ενηλικίωση και των δύο παιδιών και μέχρι τα 24 τους αν αποφασίσουν να σπουδάσουν. Το ποσό συνταξιοδότησης είναι ανάλογα με τις αποδοχές των τελευταίων χρόνων.
Κατά δεύτερο, το σπίτι μας , αξίας περίπου 300 χιλιάδων, έχει ένα υπόλοιπο στεγαστικού δανείου περίπου 120 χιλιάδων ακόμη. Η δανειοδότρια τράπεζα, αν κι εγώ και η Αραβέλα ήμασταν συνυπόχρεοι κατά 50% ο καθένας μας στην αποπληρωμή του δανείου, προχώρησε μονομερώς στην ασφάλιση ζωής κατά 100% της γυναίκας μου, πιστεύοντας προφανώς πως εγώ σαν άντρας και κατά 3 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος της, είχα περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εγκαταλείψω τα εγκόσμια από εκείνη. Ο ξαφνικός της θάνατος , χωρίς προηγούμενο ιστορικό καρδιοπάθειας, υποχρεώνει την ασφαλιστική εταιρεία να αποπληρώσει το υπόλοιπο του δανείου άμεσα....
Τραγέλαφος ε ?
Φυσικά, όλα αυτά είναι δυστυχώς αδιάφορα στην παρούσα φάση, ωστόσο σε γενικές γραμμές συνδέονται άμεσα με το μέλλον των παιδιών μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά από το να δώσω την πρέπουσα σημασία και σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση έδωσα εντολές στη δικηγόρο μου και τον λογιστή μου να κινηθούν συντονισμένα για την διεκδίκηση των απαιτήσεων...

Προχωράω μπροστά και κάνω όσα κι εκείνη θα ήθελε να με δει να κάνω....

----------


## niah

Αυτη η τελευταια φραση σου τα λεει όλα φιλε μου..
Μακαρι να σου πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Remedy

:Smile: τραγελαφος, ναι... (μα να τα πληρωσει η τραπεζα!!!!! πολυ το χαρηκα!)
ομως ας μην υποτιμαμε οτι μπορει να ελαφρυνει μια τοσο βεβαρυμενη κατασταση, εστω και σε πρακτικα θεματα.
κι εδω που τα λεμε, το μελλον των παιδιων δεν ειναι απλα ενα πρακτικο θεμα αλλα η ουσιαστικοτερη ευθυνη που ειχατε κι οι δυο σας και οι τωρινες εξελιξεις σου δινουν τουλαχιστον μια ανασα, να μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι με λιγο πιο καθαρο μυαλο....
για τα υπολοιπα, τα ουσιαστικα, που θελουν χρονο και πονο, κι αλλο κουραγιο....

----------


## RainAndWind

Τουλάχιστον να σου φύγει ένα βάρος απ' τους ώμους. Δεν είναι λίγο. Τραγέλαφος, αλλά καλά τά'πε η Ρεμ από πάνω.
Θα μπορέσεις να επικεντρωθείς στα σημαντικά, με ένα θέμα λιγότερο.
Καλημέρα Σάββα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εμείς το ζήσαμε αυτό όταν μάθαμε πως ο μπαμπάς θα πάρει σύνταξη από τη μαμά από το τεβε..
..και μένα έτσι μου φάνηκε τότε...τραγέλαφος.
Σίγουρα για σένα ειναι τώρα το λιγοτερο, αλλά όπως είπες και συ είναι για το μέλλον των παιδιών..

καλημερα και από μένα... :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Καλημέρα Σάββα...
Μπορεί τσα νέα σου να είναι δευτερεύοντα και τριτεύοντα σε σχέση με την όλη κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζετε και με ό,τι αυτή συνεπάγεται... αλλά είναι βασικότατο το εντελώς πρακτικό κομμάτι της επιβίωσης. 
Χαμογέλασα όταν σε διάβασα, είναι ένα σημαντικό βάρος -

Μου άρεσε πολύ η τελευταία σου φράση  :Smile:

----------


## Deep purple

Και εγώ συγκινήθηκα με την τελευταία σου φράση.Η ψυχη της θα ειναι ήρεμη.

Ειναι σημαντικο που λύνονται πρακτικά ζητήματα. Νομίζω ότι η επίλυση αυτών θα σου δώσει και το χρόνο που χρειάζεσαι για να πενθήσεις.

----------


## streidi

Καλησπέρα Σάββα.. Πολύ ελπιδοφόρα αυτά τα νέα γιατί σου λύνουν τα χέρια για να ασχοληθείς με τα σημαντικά. Σ'αυτή τη φάση και μόνο το ότι προχωράτε μπροστά είναι μεγάλο πράγμα. Καλησπέρα και καλή δύναμη...

----------


## crazy_diamond

Σάββα, κι εγώ χαμογέλασα με τα ελπιδοφόρα νέα  :Smile: 
Μια καλημέρα κι από μένα και ευχή για καλή δύναμη σε κάθε επόμενο βήμα..

----------


## Remedy

νεα μερα, καλημερα...
σημερα εχει επιτελους καλοκαιρία στην θεσσαλονικη , μετα απο μερες μουχλας που σε εκαναν να αναρωτιεσαι αν θα ερθει τελικα η ανοιξη...
ευχομαι να αρχισεις να νοιωθεις λιγη ελπιδα σιγα σιγα, καθως θα ζεσταινει ο καιρος..

----------


## Filipposs

Silipitira saba,den 3ero ti na pw eimai 16 den 8a se aggi3ei oti kai na pw,exasa ton mpampa m prin 1 mhna kai 13 meres,ths 3 to mesimeri oi giatroi eipan oti 8a zisei,sigoura,ths 11 me 12 to bradi den zouse,koimoun ekini tin wra kai 3afnika 3ipnisa eniwsa oti kako sinebei,eniwsa oti me apoxeretouse,tin deutera p efuge den ton eida ka8olou,ton eida tin kiriaki opou h teleutea frasi p m eipe htan"Re filipe dwse mou ligo tin kolonia sou einai poli wrea",efuge gia doulia meta.H kardia ton prodose 2 fores se mia mera.

----------


## sabb

> Silipitira saba,den 3ero ti na pw eimai 16 den 8a se aggi3ei oti kai na pw,exasa ton mpampa m prin 1 mhna kai 13 meres,ths 3 to mesimeri oi giatroi eipan oti 8a zisei,sigoura,ths 11 me 12 to bradi den zouse,koimoun ekini tin wra kai 3afnika 3ipnisa eniwsa oti kako sinebei,eniwsa oti me apoxeretouse,tin deutera p efuge den ton eida ka8olou,ton eida tin kiriaki opou h teleutea frasi p m eipe htan"Re filipe dwse mou ligo tin kolonia sou einai poli wrea",efuge gia doulia meta.H kardia ton prodose 2 fores se mia mera.


Καρδούλα μου , γλυκό μου παιδί ...Η ζωή κι ο θάνατος τελικά συνυπάρχουν μέσα μας γιε μου, απλά πλέον ο θάνατος καθορίζει τις ζωές μας...

Κουράγιο και δύναμη αγόρι μου, να είσαι γερός να θυμάσαι τον πατέρα σου να διαβαίνει το κατώφλι που δεν έχει επιστροφή φορώντας τη δική σου κολόνια....

----------


## streidi

(Κι εγώ βάζω χαζοβιντεάκια δίπλα... Αχ ρε παιδιά...)
Σάββα μας πώς είστε;
Κι εσύ Φίλιππε πώς είσαι μετά από ένα μήνα;
Καλό βράδυ και εύχομαι να ελαφραίνει στιγμές στιγμές ο πόνος...

----------


## Filipposs

> (Κι εγώ βάζω χαζοβιντεάκια δίπλα... Αχ ρε παιδιά...)
> Σάββα μας πώς είστε;
> Κι εσύ Φίλιππε πώς είσαι μετά από ένα μήνα;
> Καλό βράδυ και εύχομαι να ελαφραίνει στιγμές στιγμές ο πόνος...


 Niw8w kalitera,aisiodos,ton niw8o konta m,den me endiaferei polu to na einai dipla m na ton blepw apla niw8o oti me blepei me akouei etc.

----------


## dreamer

Σάββα, διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο θρεντ όταν η σιωπή σου προμήνυε όσα έμελλαν να συμβούν. Άλλωστε το πρώτο σου μήνυμα δεν άφηνε ελπίδες αισιοδοξίας. Σου έγραψα κάτι, αλλά δεν το κλικάρισα γιατί δεν το πίστευα. Διάβασα ιστορίες και άλλων μελών που έχασαν δικούς τους ανθρώπους αλλά αυτό το θρεντ με άγγιξε όσο κανένα άλλο εδώ μέσα, ίσως γιατί παρακολουθούσα συχνά τα κείμενά σου και αισθανόμουν μια οικιότητα μαζί σου. Επηρεάστηκα μάλιστα τόσο πολύ που υλοποίησα αποφάσεις που για χρόνια "τρέναρα" αφήνοντάς της για αργότερα που τα πράγματα θα ήταν πιο εύκολα...Βλέπεις ο θάνατος έρχεται μερικές φορές εντελώς ξαφνικά...το ξέρεις αλλά χρειάζεσαι ένα γερό ταρακούνημα για να το συνειδητοποιήσεις. Και μάλιστα ήταν τόσο γερό ταρακούνημα που παραμέρησε και τον ίδιο μου τον εγωισμό.
Καλή δύναμη σε εσένα και τα παιδιά σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Σάββα. Καλημέρα Φίλιππε. Καλημέρα all. :Smile: 
Ελπίζω κάθε μέρα να νιώθετε καλύτερα, όλο και πιο γαλήνια, όλο και πιο ήρεμα.

----------


## boubourina

Καλημερα και απο μενα παιδια. Ας ειναι μια νεα μερα με λιγοτερο πονο για σημερα! Αυριο βλεπουμε παλι!

----------


## imagine

Συλλυπητήρια Σάββα, και μπουμπουρίνα και Φίλιππε και σε όλους εσάς που χάσατε τόσο απότομα και πρόωρα τον δικό σας άνθρωπο. Δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω, θέλω όμως να σας στείλω διαδικτυακό κουράγιο. Εύχομαι ο χρόνος και οι καταστάσεις να απαλύνουν τον πόνο σας  :Smile:

----------


## asteriar

Αχ τι να πω.. Λες και οι λέξεις πια δεν βγαίνουν από το στόμα... Πραγματικά μέσα από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου συλλυπητήρια, ζωή σε εσάς και εύχομαι κουράγιο.... Δεν σας ξέρω καθόλου αλλά νιώθω τόσο πόνο και εγώ μαζί σας.... Μην διστάσετε να μου μιλήσετε.. Είμαι εδώ για όλους και μακάρι να βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ...

----------


## sabb

Είπα να γράψω..Έτσι ..για το αντέτι που λένε...

Κοιμόμαστε μαζί. Σ' ένα υπέρδιπλο κρεβάτι,το κρεβάτι της κρεβατοκάμαρας, εγώ στη μέση και τα δυο μου παιδιά από δίπλα μου, ένας από δεξιά κι η άλλη από αριστερά..Στο στήθος μου επάνω , κάθε βράδυ τα χεράκια τους πλεγμένα, το ένα με το άλλο, μια αλυσίδα αγάπης άρρηκτη... Άντε να κοιμηθώ....Χωρίς να δακρύσω και χωρίς να ενοχλώ....
Ανασφάλεια ? 
Λείπει η μαμά ?

Λείπει..
Αφόρητα...
Κάθε μέρα που περνάει είναι και χειρότερα...

Ο μικρός με πυρετό. Ίωση ? Όποιος λέει καεί από το χυλό , φυσάει και το γιαούρτι.
Κάλεσα τον παιδίατρο 3 φορές σε 4 ημέρες. Στο τέλος με αποπήρε ο άνθρωπος.
Αποφάνθηκε..
Γαστρεντερίτιδα..
4 ημέρες άυπνος.
Διάρροια κι εμετό ο μικρός , πυρετό κοντά στο 39................

Τι πληρώνω ?

Τι ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

μερικές φορές τα λόγια είναι περιττά.

Έγραψα αυτες τις έξι λέξεις για να ξέρεις πως είμαστε εδώ.

----------


## streidi

.....Θα περάσει σιγά σιγά αυτό το ασήκωτο Σάββα... Θα γίνει λίγο πιο ελαφρύ τουλάχιστον. Θέλει πολλή δύναμη όμως και είναι πολύ δύσκολο... Και θα πάρει χρόνο. Δε μπορώ ούτε καν να διανοηθώ πόση δύναμη θέλει αλλά σας την εύχομαι, και νομίζω πως την έχετε. Να βγάζετε λίγο πιο εύκολα την κάθε μέρα εύχομαι... Ή άλλοτε λίγο πιο δύσκολα, με ελπίδα για λίγο πιο εύκολο αύριο. Καλό βράδυ οικογένεια...

----------


## γιώτα2

Σαββα κουραγιο και περαστικα στο παιδακι σου.αυτα τα χερακια ειναι η δυναμη σου, ειναι η αρρηκτη αλυσιδα αγαπης οπως ειπες.δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι πολλες φορες αναγκαζομαστε να δεχτουμε κατι πολυ οδυνηρο εστω κι αν ολο το ειναι μας φωναζει οτι δεν μπορει και το αρνειται.
ειναι ισως η δυσκολοτερη περιοδος τωρα και εσυ πρεπει να εισαι δυνατος γιατι τα παιδακια φοβουνται εχασαν οτι πολυτιμοτερο ειχαν μεχρι τωρα...εσυ εισαι πια τα παντα γι αυτα.η αγαπη που εχετε μεταξυ σας θα σας δωσει την δυναμη να συνεχισετε. εξ αλλου δεν μπορω να φανταστω οτι μπορει να ειχαν καλυτερο πατερα απο σενα.
κουραγιο και να εχετε την υγεια σας.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Σαββα ολα να πανε καλα. Τα παιδια αρρωσταινουν,μην ανησυχεις,θα περασει.Απλα πεσανε ολα τωρα πανω σου...ολα που κανατε μαζι τωρα πρεπει να τα κανεις μονος σου.Και εγω σε ιδια κατασταση ειμαι...τωρα εχω και αλλο..εμαθε η μανα μου οτι εχει καρκινο .Πρεπει να παω-ειναι μακρια και ειναι μονη. Πως να παω,τι να κανω τα παιδια,που να βρω τοοοοοση δυναμη!!!! Εγω τι πληρωνω???????

----------


## Arsi

Σάββα τι να πω... 
περαστικά στο γιο σου καταρχήν. Κ σύντομα εύχομαι ολόψυχα. Ελπίζω δλδ από σήμερα αύριο να αρχίζει να συνέρχεται (παιδί περνούσα κι εγώ συνεχώς γαστρεντερίτιδες με πυρετό φυσικά και κάπου εκεί κρατούσε). 

Αχ Σάββα, αν σου πω ότι σε ονειρεύτηκα το μεσημέρι που κοιμήθηκα..?
Παράξενο, πρώτη φορά με έχει ακουμπήσει τόσο ένα θέμα συμφουρίτη. (ώστε να δω όνειρο κιόλας! πέρα απ'το ότι αναρρωτιέμαι αυτές τις μέρες που δεν έγραψες)
Σου'λεγα πως είμαι κλειστή και δε μπορώ να σε πλησιάσω όσο θα ήθελα, να σε ρωτήσω, δεν ξέρω πως να αντιδράσω. 
Απάντηση δεν πήρα για το πως είσαι ή δε θυμάμαι και είχα σκοπό σήμερα να σου στείλω πμ. Κ τώρα είδα την απάντησή σου..

Κουράγιο Σάββα.

----------


## carrie

Δεν ξερω πως το αντεχετε αυτο το πραγμα ολοι εσεις που το περνατε.. Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο θα κανει να απαλυνει.. Μεχρι προσφατα ενιωθα οτι ο πατερας μου ειναι εδω σαν πνευμα, οτι δεν εχει φυγει, τωρα πια νομιζω οτι το μονο που υπαρχει απο αυτον ειναι οι αναμνησεις μου, και το γονιδιο του.. Ολα τα αλλα παφ γινανε αερας...

----------


## RainAndWind

Σάββα μου καλημέρα. :Smile: 
Το καταλαβαίνω ρε συ, όντως κάηκες και σου βγαίνει σε υπερπροστατευτικότητα. Μη φοβάσαι κι αυτό θα το ξεπεράσεις εν καιρώ. Δεν ήταν λίγο μάτια μου, κάποιες αλλαγές από τέτοια περιπέτεια συναισθηματική θα τις έχετε, τον πρώτο καιρό όλοι σας δεν θα είστε τα σύμβολα της μη υπερβολής. Δεν πειράζει, θα φτιάξει, θα προσαρμοστείτε και τότε θα γυρίσετε και στο μέτρο που μπορεί να χάνεται προσωρινά.
Περαστικά στο μαναράκι το μικράκι σου, είναι στο πρόγραμμα κι αυτά, το ξέρεις. Αν δεν έχει όρεξη όσο πριν δεν πειράζει, όσο να παίρνει υγρά που χρειάζεται. Δεν ξέρω τι σύστησε ο γιατρός, υπάρχουν όμως στα φαρμακεία αμπούλες για εξισορρόπηση/επαναπλήρωση ηλεκτρολυτών, κάποια διαλύματα, τα Almora, αν χρειαστεί ρώτα τον γιατρό, στα δικά μου έδινε τέτοιες όταν περνάγαν γαστρεντερίτιδες. Είναι η εποχή τους η άνοιξη. Ανάπαυση και αναμονή. Να πλένει τα χεράκια του, ας χρησιμοποιεί άλλη πετσετούλα για λίγες μέρες,προσωπική του. Tσαγάκι και κόκα κόλα, που άλλες φορές είμαστε πιο αυστηροί στην κατανάλωσή της, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις βοηθά. Αλλά με φρυγανούλες, όχι σκέτα όσο γίνεται, μη στέκονται σε άδειο βλεννογόνο.

Και να δακρύζεις, δεν ενοχλείς μάτια μου κανέναν, γιατί είναι ενόχληση κάτι τόσο ανθρώπινο σ΄αυτό που ζείτε? Και να κλαις όσο θες και όταν σου'ρχεται, να μη σε καταπιέζεις, να σε αφήνεις να φεύγει από μέσα σου το φορτίο που συσσωρεύεται. 
Δεν πειράζει που κοιμάσαι με τα παιδιά, είστε παρηγοριά και δύναμη ο ένας για τον άλλον, αντλείτε παρουσία, στοργή και ζεστασιά. Όταν νιώσεις έτοιμος και νιώσουν θα γυρίσετε στις παλιότερες θέσεις σας. Κάθε κατεργάρης στην κλίνη του που λένε, σου κάνω και αστεία τρομάρα μου, ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγείς.
Τα παιδιά γύρισαν στο πρόγραμμά τους, έχουν εξετάσεις αυτή την περίοδο, έτσι δεν είναι? Τους κάνει καλό Σάββα νομίζω η ρουτίνα, ενίσχυσε το γυρισμό τους σ' αυτήν με τον τρόπο που εσύ διαισθητικά σαν γονιός ξέρεις καλύτερα να κάνεις.
Σε φιλώ, να έχετε όλοι σας μια καλή μέρα. Και μίλα μας όποτε το έχεις ανάγκη, ξέρεις εσύ πότε, εμείς εδώ βρισκόμαστε, θέλουμε να ξέρουμε πως τα πάτε, αν είστε καλά, να μαθαίνουμε νέα σας, δεν πιέζουμε, όποτε και όπως το θέλεις.

----------


## boubourina

Σαββα καλησπερα και απο εμενα
Ειδα οτι ο μικρος σου περασε ιωση. Περαστικα του
Εσυ τουλαχιστον νοιαστηκες και εφερες τον γιατρο 3 φορες.
Εμενα ανεβασε 39 πυρετο Πεμπτη βραδυ και Σαββατο ειχα τα σαραντα.
Δεν πολυεδωσα σημασια, σκεφτομουν μονο το χαμο του Τακη. μεχρι και πατατακια του εδωσα! Αποτελεσμα? Περασε 3 βδομαδες με την γαστρεντεριτιδα, 3 χρονων και εγω γεματη τυψεις που δεν τον φροντισα απο την αρχη.
Σαββα ειναι δυσκολο να πρεπει να αναπληρωσεις το δικο σου κενο και των παιδιων ταυτοχρονα.
Δεν εχω λυσεις να σου δωσω. Μονο οτι καθε μερα που περναει το κανει να φαινεται συνηθεια πια. Σαν να το κανεις χρονια.Ο Νικολας μετα απο 3 μηνες ακομα καθε βραδυ μου λεει οτι αυριο θα ερθει ο μπαμπας απο τη δουλεια και θα τον παει στο JUMBO.
Και εμεις κοιμομαστε αγκαλια. Η μυρωδια του και η παρουσια του μικρου στο κρεββατι με ηρεμει και με αποκοιμιζει, να μην σκεφτομαι, να μην θυμαμαι.
Δεν ειναι τιποτα το ιδιο Σαββα, και τιποτα δεν θα ξαναγινει οπως πριν. Ομως το ξερεις και εσυ, το ξερω και εγω οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε χωρις εκεινους που γεμιζαν τη ζωη μας μεχρι χθες με αλλα νοηματα και εδιναν φως και δυναμη σε εμας και τους γυρω μας. Το κενο δεν αναπληρωνεται, απλα πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο το κενο και να ποναμε καθε μερα λιγο λιγοτερο. Και εσυ εγινες μανα και πατερας και εγω και η νατασσα και το κατερινακι την ιδια σχεδον χρονικη στιγμη.
Σαββα κρατα τα παιδια σου κοντα σου και ασε τη θεια να μεινει θεια και τους παππουδες και τις γιαγιαδες να κρατησουν τους προτερους ρολους τους. Κανεις δεν μπορει να γινει ξανα μανα για αυτα τα παιδια. Ειναι σημαντικο για σενα και για εκεινα να νιωσουν την παρουσια της και την απουσια της απο τη ζωη τους να θυμουνται την γλυκα της και τις ευαισθησιες της, το νοιαξιμο της, το μαλωμα της και να μην προσπαθησει κανεις να παρει τη θεση της και το ρολο της. Κρατα την ζωντανη μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις σας και προς Θεου μην αφησεις τα παιδια να εξιδανικευσουν καταστασεις, αυτο συμβαινει συχνα οταν καποιος αγαπημενος μαςφευγει απο κοντα μας.
Σε σκεφτομαι και νιωθω κοντα σου
Καλη δυναμη για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## streidi

Καλησπέρα Σάββα, πώς είστε; Σας πέρασε η ίωση; Καλό βράδυ σας εύχομαι...

----------


## Boltseed

saab ? τι απεγινες?

----------


## boubourina

Σαββα εισαι καλα; πως τα πας; εχεις εξαφανιστει; πως αντιμετωπιζεις την ολη κατασταση και καθημερινοτα.

Σε σκεφτομαι πολυ και εσενα και τα παιδια

----------


## sunset

συλλυπητηρια.καλη δυναμη και ευχομαι η ζωη να ναι πιο ομαλη οσο μπορει να γινει απο εδω και περα.απλα ντρεπομαι που το λεω τρομαξα και αγχωθηκα με αυτην την αρρωστεια τωρα......

----------


## julias

Σαββα, αδειασε το γραμματοκιβωτιο σου, για να μπορω να στειλω!!

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Κουράγιο Σάββα.. προσευχόμαστε όλοι.... δυστυχώς ο θάνατος μας χτυπάει την πόρτα εκεί που δεν το περιμένουμε.... κάνε κουράγιο και υπομονή για να συνεχίσεις να ζεις και να στηρίζεις τα παιδιά σου.... το χρειάζεστε όλοι...

----------


## ZETA19

στις 28 μαρτίου 2012 έχασα τον άντρα μου μετα απο μάχη με τον καρκίνο μεσα σε διάστημα 2 μηνών. σε όλο αυτο το διάστημα εβλεπα τον σύντροφο μου να πονάει αφόρητα και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι. αυτο που έκανα ήταν να τον στηρίζω και να τον φροντίζω συνέχεια και να εκμεταλευομαι το κάθε λεπτό το κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, για να τον αγκαλιάζω και να του πιάνω το χέρι και να του δίνω δύναμη και κουραγιο, μαζευοντας όλα τα αποθέματα σθένους που μου είχαν απομείνει, ξέροντας μέσα μου ότι είχαν μείνει μόλις λίγες ημέρες ζωής. μας λειπει πολύ και σε μένα και στα 2 μικρα παιδιά μου. τον αγαπούσα και με αγαπουσε πολυ και τελικα μας χώρισε ο θάνατος και ο καρκινός. και ήρθε σαν γαμήλιο δωρο στην 7η επετειο μας. αυτο που έχω να πώ είναι δύναμη και κουράγιο σε όλους όσους έχουν περάσει κατι παρόμοιο και πέρνανε αυτη τη στιγμή. η υγεία είναι οτι πιο πολύτιμο σε αυτη την ζωή.

----------


## julias

> στις 28 μαρτίου 2012 έχασα τον άντρα μου μετα απο μάχη με τον καρκίνο μεσα σε διάστημα 2 μηνών. σε όλο αυτο το διάστημα εβλεπα τον σύντροφο μου να πονάει αφόρητα και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι. αυτο που έκανα ήταν να τον στηρίζω και να τον φροντίζω συνέχεια και να εκμεταλευομαι το κάθε λεπτό το κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, για να τον αγκαλιάζω και να του πιάνω το χέρι και να του δίνω δύναμη και κουραγιο, μαζευοντας όλα τα αποθέματα σθένους που μου είχαν απομείνει, ξέροντας μέσα μου ότι είχαν μείνει μόλις λίγες ημέρες ζωής. μας λειπει πολύ και σε μένα και στα 2 μικρα παιδιά μου. τον αγαπούσα και με αγαπουσε πολυ και τελικα μας χώρισε ο θάνατος και ο καρκινός. και ήρθε σαν γαμήλιο δωρο στην 7η επετειο μας. αυτο που έχω να πώ είναι δύναμη και κουράγιο σε όλους όσους έχουν περάσει κατι παρόμοιο και πέρνανε αυτη τη στιγμή. η υγεία είναι οτι πιο πολύτιμο σε αυτη την ζωή.


Κάνε κουράγιο Ζετα μου, ολοι μας πενθουμε καποια απωλεια, ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος φιλος. Δυστυχως ο θανατος ειναι το μονο δεδομενο στη ζωη και ο μονο τροπος για να τον αντιμετωπισουμε ειναι να κοιταμε μπροστα! Κοιτα την υγεια σου γιατι εχεις παιδακια να φροντισεις. Καλο κουραγιο!!

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Κουράγιο και συλλυπητηρια και απο εμένα. Δυστυχως η ζωή παίζει πολλές φορές περίεργα παιχνιδια, παιχνίδια που κοστίζουν σε όλους μας πολύ. Συμπάσχω, γιατί έχασα και εγώ έναν δικό μου άνθρωπο, την μητέρα μου, στις 8-4-2012, υστερα απο εγκεφαλικό που έπαθε 4 μέρες νωρίτερα και βρισκόταν σε κώμα. Καλή δύναμη και υγεία να έχουμε για να μπορούμε να παλεύουμε.

----------


## dream21

SpiralStaircase συλληπητήρια.. Συμπάσχω μαζί σου γιατί κι εγώ στις 20/3 έχασα τη μητέρα μου από ανακοπή καρδιάς ενώ έβλεπε ταινία, δεν 3ανα 3ύπνησε ποτέ.. :/ Κουράγιο και δύναμη.. τίποτα άλλο.. δεν υπάρχουν λόγια σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις..

----------


## ZETA19

Δημιούργησα ένα blog σχετικό με την απώλεια συζύγου. Η διεύθυνση είναι apoliasyzygoy.blogspot.com. Όσοι και όσες θέλετε ελάτε να κουβεντιάζουμε και να ανταλλάσουμε σκέψεις.

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

Σάββα λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ έχεις όλα τα δίκια. Έχω περάσει από παρόμοια κατάσταση πέθανε η μαμά μου 50 χρονών κ ήμουν 18 κ ο μικρός μου αδερφός 14. Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω για να αισθανθείς κάπως καλύτερα τα λόγια δεν υπάρχουν. Βρες το κουράγιο κάντο για τα παιδιά σου. Εγώ αυτό που έκανα κ με βοήθησε ήταν να διαβάζω ότι είχε σχέση με θρησκεία αγία γραφή βίους αγίων κ αντλούσα δύναμη από κει. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τι πρέπει να πεις στον 9 χρονο γιο σου... Ίσως να ρωτήσεις ένα ψυχολόγο. Να είσαι πάντα δίπλα τους κ μάνα κ πατέρας κ να τα στηρίζεις σε όλες τις επιλογές τους. Όσο για τα πρακτικά ζητήματα τι θα φάνε πχ ζήτα βοήθεια. Υπάρχουν γιαγιάδες? Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει η αδερφή σου. Μην μένεις μόνος γιατί θα σε πάρει από κάτω. Συλληπητήρια να την θυμάσαι την γυναίκα σου ήταν τόσο άδικο πολύ κρίμα για όλους σας.

----------


## VickyK

Σάββα, γειά σου, είμαι νέο μέλος γι αυτό κ διάβασα ένα χρόνο μετά τι πέρασες. Είμαι στη δουλειά μου κ κρατιέμαι να μη κλαψω. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που να απαλύνουν το πόνο, το μόνο που εύχομαι κ ειλικρινά προσεύχομαι, να είσαι καλά εσύ κ τα παιδιά σου κ να ξέρεις πως η γυναικα σου, θα είναι σίγουρα δίπλα σας. Αυτό πίστεψέ το! Μέσα από τη καρδιά μου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα κ κάποια στιγμή να νιώσεις όμορφα ξανά μέσα σου!

----------


## sabb

Πέρασε ένας χρόνος από τότε που ο κόσμος σταμάτησε να γυρίζει... Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές από τότε όλα όσα μηνύματα σας είτε στο θρεντ είτε με πμ , μου έδιναν δύναμη να αντιμετωπίσω την πραγματικότητα μου, να συνεχίσω να ζω και να υπάρχω, το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σας πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου...

Λίγο πιο πάνω από εκεί που στέκομαι σιωπηλός κάθε πρωί να κραυγάζω από μέσα μου πόσο μου λείπεις, είναι ένας τάφος γεμάτος με αρκουδάκια, φουρφούρια, γλάστρες και λουλούδια τόσα πολλά, που δύσκολα διακρίνεται το μάρμαρο που σκεπάζει το κορμάκι μιας 5χρονης....
Σου τον έδειξα πολλές φορές...
Ποια μοίρα στέρησε δυο γονείς από το παιδάκι τους ?
Ποιος θεός τους μεταμόρφωσε σε ζόμπι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη και τους καταράστηκε να περιφέρονται στον κόσμο των ζωντανών, άψυχοι?
Ποια ανώτερη δύναμη σχεδίασε να κόψει το νήμα της ζωής ενός αθώου παιδιού στα 5 του χρόνια ???
Τι στο καλό έκανε και δεν εξυπηρετούσε τα συμπαντικά πλάνα ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι ???
Ξέρω πως σε όσα σε ρωτάω, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ μου να πάρω μιαν απάντηση........


Αν, λέω αν, υπάρχεις κάπου στο πουθενά και στο παντού, στο ποτέ και στο πάντα, πάρε από το χεράκι την μικρή κι όλους όσους έφυγαν απ' αυτό τον κόσμο νέοι και δώσε τους όση αγάπη δεν μπόρεσαν να χορτάσουν στην λίγη ζωή που σ' έζησαν τα παιδιά σου....
Γιατί είμαι σίγουρος πως είχες τόση αγάπη, που θα έσκαγε το σύμπαν όλο.....

Όσο ζω, θα είμαι γεμάτος από σένα........

----------


## kaity

τα λογια ειναι περιττα για εναν ανθρωπο σαν κι εσενα με τετοιο μεγαλειο ψυχης..με συγκινεις τοσο με την αξιοπρεπεια σου και την καλοσυνη σου..δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω..εχεις πολλη δυναμη μεσα σου

----------


## julias

> Πέρασε ένας χρόνος από τότε που ο κόσμος σταμάτησε να γυρίζει... Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές από τότε όλα όσα μηνύματα σας είτε στο θρεντ είτε με πμ , μου έδιναν δύναμη να αντιμετωπίσω την πραγματικότητα μου, να συνεχίσω να ζω και να υπάρχω, το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σας πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου...
> 
> Λίγο πιο πάνω από εκεί που στέκομαι σιωπηλός κάθε πρωί να κραυγάζω από μέσα μου πόσο μου λείπεις, είναι ένας τάφος γεμάτος με αρκουδάκια, φουρφούρια, γλάστρες και λουλούδια τόσα πολλά, που δύσκολα διακρίνεται το μάρμαρο που σκεπάζει το κορμάκι μιας 5χρονης....
> Σου τον έδειξα πολλές φορές...
> Ποια μοίρα στέρησε δυο γονείς από το παιδάκι τους ?
> Ποιος θεός τους μεταμόρφωσε σε ζόμπι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη και τους καταράστηκε να περιφέρονται στον κόσμο των ζωντανών, άψυχοι?
> Ποια ανώτερη δύναμη σχεδίασε να κόψει το νήμα της ζωής ενός αθώου παιδιού στα 5 του χρόνια ???
> Τι στο καλό έκανε και δεν εξυπηρετούσε τα συμπαντικά πλάνα ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι ???
> Ξέρω πως σε όσα σε ρωτάω, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ μου να πάρω μιαν απάντηση........
> ...


Σου γραφω ενα ποιημα που αφιερωσα στον πατερα μου και το εβαλα πανω στο μνημα του στις 4 μαιου που ηταν η επετειος του θανατου του..ηταν η πρωτη φορα που πηγα στο μνημα..μετα απο 10 χρονια...Δεν το αντεχα πριν..Πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει απολυτα στην ψυχη σου αλλα και σε ολους οσους χασαμε ξαφνικα ανθρωπους που αγαπαμε..

Σβησε τα ματια μου, μπορω να σε κοιταζω..
τα αυτια μου σφραγισε τα να σε ακουω μπορω..
Χωρις τα ποδια μου, μπορω να ερθω σε εσενα..
και διχως στομα, θα μπορω να σε παρακαλω..
Κοψε τα χερια μου, θα σε σφιχταγκαλιασω..
σαν να ηταν χερια ομοια καλα με την καρδια..
Σταματησε μου την καρδια, και θα καρδιοκτυπω με το κεφαλι
Και αν καμεις το κεφαλι μου συντριμμια, σταχτη, εγω
μεσα στο αιμα μου θα σε εχω παλι..

Ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου, ο χρονος να επουλωσει την πληγη και η ψυχη η δικη σου και των παιδιων σου να βρει την ηρεμια της, σε εναν κοσμο που μονο δικαιος δεν ειναι..Μακαρι η ζωη να σας δωσει με αλλο τροπο, καθε καλο!!
Και να θυμασαι..οτι η αγαπη δεν εχει ουτε χωρο ουτε χρονο, υπαρχει παντα και παντου. Και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η αγαπη της γυναικας σου για τα παιδια σας ηταν τοσο δυνατη, αν και συντομη, που θα γινει φαρος και θα φωτιζει τις ζωες τους,για παντα..

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Αν και ειναι κατι το οποιο δε προκειται να ξεπερασω ποτε για τους δικους μου προσωπικους λογους και εμενα κλεινει 8 χρονια σε λιγες μερες επανω στην ονομαστικη του εορτη(Κωνσταντινος) . Παντα αυτη τη περιοδο του χρονου με πιανει μια μελαγχολια... Εγω αυτο που εχω να αφιερωσω ειναι Πατερα μας λειπεις

----------

